# Da tradita a traditrice



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Ciao e benvenuta! 
Non saprei cosa dirti... mi sembra tu abbia le idee chiare...
Stai pronta... hai letto un po' il forum prima, vero?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.[/QUOTE
> 
> Buongiorno!Finalmente una traditrice,era ora..qua'sono tutti cornutazzi piangenti,o mai goduti che scrivono tutto il giorno cavolate.Tra poco ti assaliranno,di certo.Siamo ''colleghi'',anche se io tradisco senza alcun motivo.In bocca  al lop..........


----------



## scrittore (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


il tuo nik dice molto di te. 
Rivela quello che sei o che vorresti essere e forse lo shock maggiore è stato proprio quando hai capito che lasciarsi andare, cadere da quel filo che nonostante anni e anni di comportamenti orientati a trovare falsi equilibri hai lasciato, tutto sommato non fa poi così male. 

Correggimi se sbaglio, ma ora ti senti in caduta libera, la sensazione di libertà è tanta e quel filo su cui stavi in equilibrio non è poi cosi pericolosamente lontano... pensi che se allunghi una mano puoi arrampicartici e ricominciare a camminarci sopra con qualche sicurezza in più. 

Va bene. Vivitela come un anima libera deve fare. Io sono per le storie che vanno vissute, per seguire quello che la tua natura ti spinge a fare, sempre.  
Ma attenzione alle apparenze. Quando si cade bisogna avere controllo e consapevolezza.
Risalire su quel filo sarà ogni giorno più difficile.
L'attimo che stai vivendo non si chiama flirt. Si chiama Storia. 

Con affetto.
Scri.


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


benvenuta
se ti fa stare bene......
se ti senti desiderata....
e se lo desideri fortemente....

goditela


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Voi uomini che subito quotate...
ammaliati dall'avatar...

MEMENTO

Visto che cosa può capitare a tradir la moglie?

Chi la fa le aspetti....

COmunque mia cara non è un treno....
Ma solo una giostrina....ok?

Che non ti capiti di innamorarti e di stare sul trenino dell'asilo
convinta di essere sull'orient express....

Capita a molte....
E sentiamo poi Lothar sconsolato....
Ma nooooooooooooo....ma poverine...ma guarda...sìinnamorano....poverineeeee...


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


solo una domanda. 
Lo stai facendo per vendicarti? 
Se così fosse, non credere di star meglio pareggiando cio che lui ti ha fatto, perchè se non hai dentro di te il desiderio di sentirti ancora donna facendoti corteggiare, allora lascia perdere perchè ci staresti peggio di quando hai saputo del tradimento.


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Ciao è benvenuta.
Un'unica domanda: come mai sei qui?


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ciao è benvenuta.
> Un'unica domanda: come mai sei qui?


ciao mic, come stai?


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


ti invidio. tu sei anima libera...io mi sento una leonessa in gabbia. goditi tutto e non aver sensi di colpa per nessuno!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ti invidio. tu sei anima libera...io mi sento una leonessa in gabbia. goditi tutto e non aver sensi di colpa per nessuno!


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Tu sei una mina vagante

Speta solo de trovare anca ti...

l'ometto acconcio alla bisogna

e patapumfete.....

Ti butti per aria....

Tratte alta insoma...


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao mic, come stai?


Bene Nicola. Sto andando a dormire.
Tu come te la passi? Come è a casa?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo *treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura*.


Se ti fa stare bene, se quel treno non lo vedi come un possibile futuro impegnativo direi che al tuo posto la vivrei.
Rileggi bene l'ultima frase e accertati di essere convinta di questo
Per il resto: benvenuta


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare bene, se quel treno non lo vedi come un possibile futuro impegnativo direi che al tuo posto la vivrei.
> Rileggi bene l'ultima frase e accertati di essere convinta di questo
> Per il resto: benvenuta


a me pare già convinta di suo, infatti in un precedente passaggio, afferma che *presto ci sarà dell'altro 
*


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ti invidio. tu sei anima libera...io mi sento una leonessa in gabbia. goditi tutto e non aver sensi di colpa per nessuno!


Ciao Circe, non sono d'accordo. Secondo me lei lo fa solo x vendicarsi del tradimento subito, per provare a pareggiare la cosa. Ci sbatterà la testa e ci starà peggio di prima.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a me pare già convinta di suo, infatti in un passaggio, afferma che *presto ci sarà dell'altro
> *


Un flirt con uno di noi del forum....


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un flirt con uno di noi del forum....


non penso :rotfl:


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Bene Nicola. Sto andando a dormire.
> Tu come te la passi? Come è a casa?


va meglio con tanti ma...
ciao


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> va meglio con tanti ma...
> ciao


Dai, che piano piano, se si vuole anche quelli se ne andranno....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi *ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione*. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....*non mi sento per niente pentita anzi*.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e *non voglio perdere questo tren*o.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Non sbagli, vivitelo tranquilla sapendo che non fai male a nessuno. Il gran bisogno che senti riguarda tutta una serie di sensazioni che tuo marito non può più darti perchè nel contesto di un rapporto solido e consolidato certe emozioni non ci sono più (ce ne sono altre, certamente più importanti, ma meno adrenaliniche). Non farti beccare, mi raccomando!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non penso :rotfl:


Gas vieni al raduno?
Sarà nell'oltrepo pavese da Daniela Cala....:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gas vieni al raduno?
> Sarà nell'oltrepo pavese da Daniela Cala....:mrgreen:


non sapevo ci fosse un raduno
se mi dite qualcosa di più, vedo se è possibile


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gas vieni al raduno?
> Sarà nell'oltrepo pavese da Daniela Cala....:mrgreen:


Avete previsto reti elettrificate, campi minati e fossati con coccodrilli per impedire a noi forumisti residenti da Roma in giù (o peggio NATI da Roma in giù) di partecipare?
Se hai dubbi su come impostare i baluardi difensivi puoi consultarti con Eretteo: sono certo che lui saprà darti consigli preziosi.
:rotfl::up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voi uomini che subito quotate...
> ammaliati dall'avatar...
> 
> MEMENTO
> ...



Hai la telepatia amico,ieri la gentil consorte,mi ha mandato sms x chiedermi quante amanti ho avuto,e quante ne ho ora....:scared::scared:li'x li'---poi mi sn ripreso,e ho risposto molto offeso..ahahahha....pero'e'vero il rischio c'e'.........


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.



E infatti spesso succede questo...
Come ha detto il conte:
"chi la fa l'aspetti".

Che dirti? 
Ormai il patto di esclusività è rotto e non per causa tua, quindi ne sei legittimata dalla tua stessa coscienza.
Infatti, non provi sensi di colpa. 
Fai quello che ti senti di fare e che ti fa stare meglio.


----------



## quorthon (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.



Ciao e benvenuta!Letta la tua storia mi vien da dire solo...complimenti a te e soprattutto complimenti a tuo marito!L'amante sua ha 20 anni i meno..e' un grande..insomma non arrovellarti troppo vivetevela questa boccata di ossigeno...tutti e due!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sapevo ci fosse un raduno
> se mi dite qualcosa di più, vedo se è possibile


Devo ancora aprire il 3d ufficiale...
Perchè Daniela è in vacanza dopo il 23 gennaio apriamo il 3d...


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Devo ancora aprire il 3d ufficiale...
> Perchè Daniela è in vacanza dopo il 23 gennaio apriamo il 3d...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Avete previsto reti elettrificate, campi minati e fossati con coccodrilli per impedire a noi forumisti residenti da Roma in giù (o peggio NATI da Roma in giù) di partecipare?
> Se hai dubbi su come impostare i baluardi difensivi puoi consultarti con Eretteo: sono certo che lui saprà darti consigli preziosi.
> :rotfl::up:


Abbiamo perfino predisposto che ivi ci sia da dormire per quelli lontani...
Io stesso mi farò garante che si possa attraversare il po incolumi....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai la telepatia amico,ieri la gentil consorte,mi ha mandato sms x chiedermi quante amanti ho avuto,e quante ne ho ora....:scared::scared:li'x li'---poi mi sn ripreso,e ho risposto molto offeso..ahahahha....pero'e'vero il rischio c'e'.........


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai la telepatia amico,ieri la gentil consorte,mi ha mandato sms x chiedermi quante amanti ho avuto,e quante ne ho ora....:scared::scared:li'x li'---poi mi sn ripreso,e ho risposto molto offeso..ahahahha....pero'e'vero il rischio c'e'.........


Cavolo lothar....mi....sa....che.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai la telepatia amico,ieri la gentil consorte,mi ha mandato sms x chiedermi quante amanti ho avuto,e quante ne ho ora....:scared::scared:li'x li'---poi mi sn ripreso,e ho risposto molto offeso..ahahahha....pero'e'vero il rischio c'e'.........



Ocio....ocio...ocio....
Tu dille che ne hai quanti ne ha lei....
Dille che sei ancora offeso per come faceva la piacciona con me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo perfino predisposto che ivi ci sia da dormire per quelli lontani...
> Io stesso mi farò garante che si possa attraversare il po incolumi....


Bastardi, volete sterminarci durante la notte, come fecero le SS con le camicie brune durante la Notte dei Lunghi Coltelli. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bastardi, volete sterminarci durante la notte, come fecero le SS con le camicie brune durante la Notte dei Lunghi Coltelli. :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sarà la notte dei Lunghi Bordelli....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## realista1 (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.




Fai benissimo, per mille motivi. 
Solo una domanda: prima del fattaccio di tuo marito avevi avuto altre possibilità (concrete) a cui avevi scelto di rinunciare?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Cavolo lothar....mi....sa....che.....


Ciao Mic..proprio 1 settimana eravamo dalle tue parti.....sai che i fessi siamo noi italiani??alla faccia delle UE.da SLO a HR ancora frontiera,e passi solo con documenti.Ah in HR e'proibito spendere €..capito??chiamali scemi..

Cque tranqui....mia moglie fa'la volpe in casa della donnola....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.



Hai un bel nickname  
Ti hanno già dato i migliori consigli, per cui non mi resta che darti il benvenuto


----------



## free (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


una curiosità, che aleggia ogni tanto sul forum: saresti così gentile da raccontare se e come sei cambiata ad es. nell'abbigliamento riguardo a questo tuo nuovo incontro, e se per caso tuo marito ha scambiato una maggior cura da parte tua per desiderio di rinnovare il vostro rapporto di coppia?


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mic..proprio 1 settimana eravamo dalle tue parti.....sai che i fessi siamo noi italiani??alla faccia delle UE.da SLO a HR ancora frontiera,e passi solo con documenti.Ah in HR e'proibito spendere €..capito??chiamali scemi..
> 
> Cque tranqui....mia moglie fa'la volpe in casa della donnola....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Scusa se non ti sono stato più utile...comunque tutto bene per il viaggio? Ma HR non mi pare UE...ci sono stato 96, ci manco da veramente molto tempo...


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mic..proprio 1 settimana eravamo dalle tue parti.....sai che i fessi siamo noi italiani??alla faccia delle UE.da SLO a HR ancora frontiera,e passi solo con documenti.Ah in HR e'proibito spendere €..capito??chiamali scemi..
> 
> Cque tranqui....mia moglie fa'la volpe in casa della donnola....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


...e poi, ocio che non diventi donnola pure lei....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Scusa se non ti sono stato più utile...comunque tutto bene per il viaggio? Ma HR non mi pare UE...ci sono stato 96, ci manco da veramente molto tempo...



no figurati ho comprato la vignetta,e'un furto ma ne vale la pena...

Dal 1 luglio HR fa'parte della EU,avrebbero dovuto smantellare la frontiera e accettare €,invece con il cavolo.


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no figurati ho comprato la vignetta,e'un furto ma ne vale la pena...
> 
> Dal 1 luglio HR fa'parte della EU,avrebbero dovuto smantellare la frontiera e accettare €,invece con il cavolo.


Ma che hanno ora come moneta? $?
si, hai ragione. Mi confondevo co BiH...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ma che hanno ora come moneta? $?



Dovrebbero avere euro e Kuna assieme...ma accettano solo la Kuna...infatti benzina €1.39!!!


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dovrebbero avere euro e Kuna assieme...ma accettano solo la Kuna...infatti benzina €1.39!!!


Come ti capisco....beata SLO......se posso, che culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


ciao e benvenuta  ok ma attenta a non innamorarti che poi son guai ..tu sposata, lui sposato...ocio che mi sembri partita con la 5 innestata ...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare bene, se quel treno non lo vedi come un possibile futuro impegnativo direi che al tuo posto la vivrei.
> Rileggi bene l'ultima frase e accertati di essere convinta di questo
> Per il resto: benvenuta


vedi come abbiam intuito un pericolo io e te


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a me pare già convinta di suo, infatti in un precedente passaggio, afferma che *presto ci sarà dell'altro
> *


Intendevo convinta che sia un flirt, non vorrei rileggerla tra tre mesi innamorata e indecisa sul da farsi


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo convinta che sia un flirt, non vorrei rileggerla tra tre mesi innamorata e indecisa sul da farsi


a me era parso di capire che lei desiderasse vivere questo momento come un flirt, per cui le ho risposto in questo modo
ovviamente la cosa potrebbe poi, assumere altre posizioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti spesso succede questo...
> Come ha detto il conte:
> "chi la fa l'aspetti".
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


A me piacciono assai le persone che si accorgono di vivere un po' dopo essere morte.
Morte dentro dico.
E le persone morte sono incapaci di amare, cioè, dico, fanno fatica a riuscirci anche quelle ancora in vita!
Il vivere si misura dall'esterno, giusto perchè internamente non abbiamo strumenti di misura affidabili.
Star bene e star male sono due facce della stessa medaglia, medaglia che non ci verrà mai appuntata al petto perchè non ne abbiamo i meriti.
Il destino è un trucco per farci essere schiavi dei bisogni di un futuro che, a sua volta, non avrà più bisogno di noi gicchè a lui non riusciremo ad arrivare.
Il gioco dei sensi è un artefatto straniante che irride chi si guarda l'ombelico confondendolo con la galassia e chi guarda le stelle pensando di avere Saturno contro.
Le ossa sorreggono carne pendula senza le quali si affloscerebbe e verrebbe travolta da branchi di elefanti impazziti di terrore che hanno avvistato in lontananza il fuoristrada dei bracconieri boeri guidato da uno scheletro che ride sempre che trasporta altri scheletri col fucile in mano ma che non hanno occhi per piangere.
Lo stesso sono i palpiti di un cuore che vuole vivere con figli e marito e amante, solo con un po' meno elefanti ed un po' più di scheletri.
Nell'armadio.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me piacciono assai le persone che si accorgono di vivere un po' dopo essere morte.
> Morte dentro dico.
> *E le persone morte sono incapaci di amare*, cioè, dico, fanno fatica a riuscirci anche quelle ancora in vita!
> Il vivere si misura dall'esterno, giusto perchè internamente non abbiamo strumenti di misura affidabili.
> ...


non e' necessariamente vero.
una persona morta dentro, distrutta, credimi...e' alla disperata ricerca di amore.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' necessariamente vero.
> una persona morta dentro, distrutta, credimi...e' alla disperata ricerca di amore.


Certo, lo cerca disperatamente...
Perchè non ne ha da offrire.


----------



## Homer (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.



Se ci stai solamente per "divagarti" ci può anche stare......successo anche a me, ma occhio a non perderci la testa.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, lo cerca disperatamente...
> Perchè non ne ha da offrire.


tu credi davvero che esistano persone non in grado di offrire amore?
e nel caso tu lo creda, pensi che queste persone possano essere quelle morte dentro causa: tradimenti, lutti, drammi....?
io non credo.
ti porto un esempio. mia madre, e' letteralemente morta dentro. non esiste, lo vedi dagli occhi spenti e vuoti, non leggi nulla in lei. non c'e'.
ma basta un abbraccio, una coccola, e tira fuori un grande amore, che se non viene stimolato non esce per carita....
ma basta poco...........................a volte.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> Non saprei cosa dirti... mi sembra tu abbia le idee chiare...
> Stai pronta... hai letto un po' il forum prima, vero?


Grazie sto leggicchiando quà e là...sembra molto interessante questo forum :up:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Grazie sto leggicchiando quà e là...sembra molto interessante questo forum :up:


osservando l'avatar mi viene da pensare che però tu hai già preso posizione :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voi uomini che subito quotate...
> ammaliati dall'avatar...
> 
> MEMENTO
> ...




Be a me non piace ne il trenino dell'asilo...poco divertente e ne tanto meno l'Oriente Express....troppo impegnativo.... direi che mi stuzzica di più il Roller Coaster....il viaggio dura meno ma è molto più intenso:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> osservando l'avatar mi viene da pensare che però tu hai già preso posizione :rotfl:


stai a broccola'??? 
te vedo sa'!
puoi sempre pagarmi per non riferire a TU SAI CHI.
anche perche....dopo il palo che le hai tirato ieri...su su su....
oibo'


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stai a broccola'???
> te vedo sa'!
> puoi sempre pagarmi per non riferire a TU SAI CHI.
> anche perche....dopo il palo che le hai tirato ieri...su su su....
> oibo'



Tranquilla lo leggo

Grazie comunque


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu credi davvero che esistano persone non in grado di offrire amore?
> e nel caso tu lo creda, pensi che queste persone possano essere quelle morte dentro causa: tradimenti, lutti, drammi....?
> io non credo.
> ti porto un esempio. mia madre, e' letteralemente morta dentro. non esiste, lo vedi dagli occhi spenti e vuoti, non leggi nulla in lei. non c'e'.
> ...


Io sono sempre stato dell'avviso che non esista nessuno così povero da non aver nienete da dare e nessuno così ricco da non poter ricevere nulla.
Essere morto dentro, nel senso che qui intendo, non è quel profondo senso di prostrazione fisica e d'animo che accompagna e segue drammi e prove quanto si voglia dure o terribili, giacchè quelle nulla tolgono dell'amore e della sua sostanza.
Io dico della morte affettiva sintomatica che coglie chi dice di voler bene al marito e intanto si copula l'amante.
Essa è una stravagante forma di confondenza che imita, sbagliando, ciò che non riesce a produrre in forma autentica.
E' una falsaria che conia sentimentalità posticce e le spaccia per buone, con l'effetto che la moneta a basso titolo scaccia quella pura.
Certe volte conviene riversare questo terribile surrogato su un chihuahua col cappottino (non che lui non ne sappia cogliere la differenza - io credo - ma almeno ne guadagnerà in scatolette e sverminazioni gratis) che su una persona, specie una che si ritrovi ad aver bisogno di avero affetto.


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stai a broccola'???
> te vedo sa'!
> puoi sempre pagarmi per non riferire a TU SAI CHI.
> anche perche....dopo il palo che le hai tirato ieri...su su su....
> oibo'


:scared:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla lo leggo
> 
> Grazie comunque


:umiledue:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Rispondo a chi di voi si sono chiesti se lo faccio per vendicarmi: *NO anche perchè l'arrabbiatura x quello che mi ha fatto mio marito credetemi è passata da un pezzo ....sono consapevole che tra di noi c'era una forte crisi in corso...ebbene si voglio difendere anche lui!!!
*
A chi pensa e teme che ci cascherò con tutte le scarpe* innamorandomi di questa persona dico... so che per lui non è la prima volta e non sarà nemmeno l'ultima...vorrei considerarlo come del buon tempo libero da passare insieme.


*Per chi mi ha chiesto se prima del tradimento avessi avuto delle possibilità: *Ni sono sempre stata fedele e...molto sofferente!
*
A chi mi ha chiesto dell'abbigliamento: *Mi sono sempre curata perchè prima di tutto amo me stessa e mi piace vedermi al meglio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ho leggiuchiato, e un po tutti se non sbaglio scrivono di viversi il flirt, con piccole aggiunzioni del caso e per il caso. Per carità condivido anche se è il caso e per il caso :mrgreen: .


Però, dico: a questo punto il matrimonio, la fedeltà, la sincerità, gli ideali comuni di coppia, i figli, le responsabilità prese assieme ecc ecc dove stanno andando a finire? 

Sapete, non voglio fare come lo struzzo che nasconde la testa e non capisce che la vita è difficile, è molto dura da vivere, qua dentro sto notando che la semplicità della realtà proposta discutendo, si nasconde su risposte che sembrano essere il finale assoluto o quasi ( vedasi risposte date fino ad adesso) di ciò che a quanto pare risulta essere molto più facile, cioè tradire. E l'istituzione del matrimonio? la voglia di lottare su quella routine e a quanto pare per molti stanchezza e poco desiderio di sesso col partner? Si come se il flirt-sesso risolvesse o un tradimento subito o chissà cosa. 

Si forse è più semplice tradire che lottare. Ricordo sempre a me stesso  che il sesso fine a se stesso può anche andar bene, e sarei ancor peggiore di chi si accontenta di un flirt per risolvere se ci sono problemi di coppia, perchè non me la voglio raccontare, perchè se voglio evadere devo evadere la dove anche il flirt diventa routine. 

Ok fatemi sballare di testa ogni tanto, permettetemelo e scusatemi: Il tradimento è sbagliato, e se ne consegue che è quasi impossibile non caderci dentro, non nascondiamolo ai figli, in questa maniera daremo quel contributo che non gli darà lo stesso dolore che alcuni qua dentro hanno dovuto subire e trasformarsi in un batter di ciglia in coloro che devono aprire gli occhi all'istante, e per come si legge qua dentro pochi aprono gli occhi e continuano a soffrire per un flirt.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> osservando l'avatar mi viene da pensare che però tu hai già preso posizione :rotfl:



Dici ma va cosa te lo fa pensare??!!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Dici ma va cosa te lo fa pensare??!!:rotfl:


vedi che quà ci sono dei *cul*tori di bei culi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla lo leggo
> 
> Grazie comunque


figurati....non l ho buttato giu il palo di ieri....
non a te.....


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> figurati....*non l ho buttato giu il palo di ieri*....
> non a te.....


era troppo grosso? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho leggiuchiato, e un po tutti se non sbaglio scrivono di viversi il flirt, con piccole aggiunzioni del caso e per il caso. Per carità condivido anche se è il caso e per il caso :mrgreen: .
> 
> 
> Però, dico: a questo punto il matrimonio, la fedeltà, la sincerità, gli ideali comuni di coppia, i figli, le responsabilità prese assieme ecc ecc dove stanno andando a finire?
> ...



Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!!  Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> era troppo grosso? :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non e' divertente 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che quà ci sono dei *cul*tori di bei culi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



gas mi sei già simpatico!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli)* Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno* !!!  *Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli*!!!!!!!!


:quoto:

Anzi spesso un flirt li risolve i problemi.


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> gas mi sei già simpatico!!!!


anche tu 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!!  Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!!



Certo, "accettiamoli" (noi come coppia oppure io soltanto)? 

Perchè se è come coppia mi diventa un modus vivendi che accetto ( nonostante il matrimonio) visto che non ci si nasconde o quasi ... 

Comunque, la risposta di prima era a te ma soprattutto una riflessione da forumista "vecchio"


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> Anzi spesso un flirt li risolve i problemi.



Perchè scrivi spesso, su cosa si basa quest'affermazione?


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, "accettiamoli" (noi come coppia oppure io soltanto)?
> 
> Perchè se è come coppia mi diventa un modus vivendi che accetto ( nonostante il matrimonio) visto che non ci si nasconde o quasi ...
> 
> Comunque, la risposta di prima era a te ma soprattutto una riflessione da forumista "vecchio"




Ovviamente non si chiede consiglio al marito su come gestire il nostro flirt ma.....forse dovremmo essere meno gelosi e tollerare di non sapere cosa sta facendo l'altro in ogni momento....ad ogni modo secondo me lui ha notato che sono felice di uscire e ...mi pare che sia felice per me...mi vede cambiata....mai e poi mai mi ha controllato in modo morboso.


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> Anzi spesso un flirt li risolve i problemi.


Ma magari! Un flirt tuttalpiù ti *distrae *dai problemi.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

E... forse un pochino di gelosia ci starebbe bene .....visto che tra noi la fiamma è ancora accesa!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ovviamente non si chiede consiglio al marito su come gestire il nostro flirt ma.....forse dovremmo essere meno gelosi e tollerare di non sapere cosa sta facendo l'altro in ogni momento....ad ogni modo s*econdo me lui ha notato che sono felice di uscire e ...mi pare che sia felice per me...mi vede cambiata....mai e poi mai mi ha controllato in modo morboso.*


*
*

No aspetta, tu non chiedi consiglio. quindi a priori sai che è sbagliato? per capire soltanto.

Quindi tradire e quindi nascondere ti sta bene, mentre avere un rapporto libero basato anche su occasionali "flirt" di entrambi non va bene? 

Pensi che abbia capito qualcosa e gli sta bene? questa domanda è per il nerettato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) *Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!! Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!*!


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho leggiuchiato, e un po tutti se non sbaglio scrivono di viversi il flirt, con piccole aggiunzioni del caso e per il caso. Per carità condivido anche se è il caso e per il caso :mrgreen: .
> 
> 
> Però, dico: a questo punto il matrimonio, la fedeltà, la sincerità, gli ideali comuni di coppia, i figli, le responsabilità prese assieme ecc ecc dove stanno andando a finire?
> ...



Caro Ultimo l'orologio gira,..quindi fa'benissimo la nuova utente,    a cercare le avventure extra matrimonio.Cosi'come sn convinto io,di fare quello che e'giusto fare...'da ieri ancora di piu'.Purtroppo ho visto come la''bestia''ha ridotto un'utente splendida....Quindi ,finche'posso me ne frego della fedelta'.............


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> E... forse un pochino di gelosia ci starebbe bene .....*visto che tra noi la fiamma è ancora accesa!*





Se è come dici tu non avresti bisogno di nessuna avventura.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è come dici tu non avresti bisogno di nessuna avventura.


Appunto.....ma vabbe.....
attitude....sento attitude.....snif snif


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Benvenuta.  prendi carta e penna e prendi nota di QUALSIASI cosa ti scriveranno Tebe e la professoressa Matraini in un senso e Sbriciolata e Leda in un altro.

a senso,direi che ti troverai alla grande in questo forum


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo l'orologio gira,..quindi fa'benissimo la nuova utente,    a cercare le avventure extra matrimonio.Cosi'come sn convinto io,di fare quello che e'giusto fare...'da ieri ancora di piu'.Purtroppo ho visto come la''bestia''ha ridotto un'utente splendida....Quindi ,finche'posso me ne frego della fedelta'.............


Chi è la bestia?


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Benvenuta. prendi carta e penna e prendi nota di QUALSIASI cosa ti scriveranno Tebe e la professoressa Matraini in un senso e Sbriciolata e Leda in un altro.
> 
> a senso,direi che ti troverai alla grande in questo forum


peccato che sei della Roma


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Benvenuta.  prendi carta e penna e prendi nota di QUALSIASI cosa ti scriveranno Tebe e la professoressa Matraini in un senso e Sbriciolata e Leda in un altro.
> 
> a senso,direi che ti troverai alla grande in questo forum


cosa dici? perche e' fico tradire? per piacere qui devi tradire e far vedere te ne sbatti?
va di moda adesso? secondo me no invece...potra piacere a lothar.....e a qualche provoletto....
a me gia non piace per come sta rispondendo ad altre discussioni.....


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> No aspetta, tu non chiedi consiglio. quindi a priori sai che è sbagliato? per capire soltanto.
> 
> ...



Può essere che siano due fasi consecutive ...tutto cambia con il tempo ...finchè non accadrà non saprei rispondere..
nelle questioni amorose e sentimentali credo che possiamo avere degli orientamenti è vero però poi ....le cose accadono evolvono ci cambiano e cambiamo anche le vedute.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo l'orologio gira,..quindi fa'benissimo la nuova utente,    a cercare le avventure extra matrimonio.Cosi'come sn convinto io,di fare quello che e'giusto fare...'da ieri ancora di piu'.Purtroppo ho visto come la''bestia''ha ridotto un'utente splendida....Quindi ,finche'posso me ne frego della fedelta'.............



Lothar se un nick nuovo mi arriva e mi scrive blablabla io ho tradito più volte ci sto bene mi prendo tutte le mie responsabilità del caso ecc ecc, ok mi sta bene. Nel contesto invece di questo treddì sto solo discutendo, o se vuoi sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo, nulla di che quindi, tranquillo lotharuzo scopazza quanto vuoi che l'orologio per te è quasi al termine. :carneval: vecio tortellun! :smile::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar se un nick nuovo mi arriva e mi scrive blablabla io ho tradito più volte ci sto bene mi prendo tutte le mie responsabilità del caso ecc ecc, ok mi sta bene. Nel contesto invece di questo treddì sto solo discutendo, o se vuoi sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo, nulla di che quindi, tranquillo lotharuzo scopazza quanto vuoi che l'orologio per te è quasi al termine. :carneval: vecio tortellun! :smile::rotfl:


Ma chi è la bestia?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Può essere che siano due fasi consecutive ...tutto cambia con il tempo ...finchè non accadrà non saprei rispondere..
> nelle questioni amorose e sentimentali credo che possiamo avere degli orientamenti è vero però poi ....le cose accadono evolvono ci cambiano e cambiamo anche le vedute.



Ok.io ho concluso:smile:


OT: ma da quanto ci leggi?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è la bestia?


quella che teme la chemio


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa dici? perche e' fico tradire? per piacere qui devi tradire e far vedere te ne sbatti?
> va di moda adesso? secondo me no invece...potra piacere a lothar.....e a qualche provoletto....
> a me gia non piace per come sta rispondendo ad altre discussioni.....


le cose bisogna saperle fare,Miss. anche tradire senza devastarsi la vita nè devastarla a chi ci sta accanto.     la nostra nuova amica da come scrive ha bisogno di capire come far coesistere i diversi spazi,le diverse esigenze ed i diversi doveri del suo essere Femmina e Donna.

quindi le servono canto e controcanto.     

essere o non essere fichi/e non c'entra fava.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa dici? perche e' fico tradire? per piacere qui devi tradire e far vedere te ne sbatti?
> va di moda adesso? secondo me no invece...potra piacere a lothar.....e a qualche provoletto....
> a me gia non piace per come sta rispondendo ad altre discussioni.....



Non credo che chi come me ha approvato quello che ha detto intenda che sia fico tradire o sbattersene dell'altro


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le cose bisogna saperle fare,Miss. anche tradire senza devastarsi la vita nè devastarla a chi ci sta accanto.     la nostra nuova amica da come scrive ha bisogno di capire come far coesistere i diversi spazi,le diverse esigenze ed i diversi doveri del suo essere Femmina e Donna.
> 
> quindi le servono canto e controcanto.
> 
> essere o non essere fichi/e non c'entra fava.


per come la stai facendo passare tu si invece.....


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma chi è la bestia?




Lo vorrei sapere anch'io...
Lothar, diccelo!


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è come dici tu non avresti bisogno di nessuna avventura.



la fiamma è accesa ....si ...nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo passato e allora? Se si fosse spenta mi sarei separata esattamente un anno fa e invece non è accaduto..ora però mi sta capitando una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma chi è la bestia?



Boh, stavo aspettando anche io di leggere chi fosse. Secondo te chi è? :smile:



PS: non scrivere più cose del tipo " mi pulisco ecc ecc soltanto quando faccio cacca" (sto ancora ridendo).


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok.io ho concluso:smile:
> 
> 
> OT: ma da quanto ci leggi?




Beh ti dico che fino a ieri non sapevo nemmeno della vostra esistenza!!!:smile:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le cose bisogna saperle fare,Miss. anche tradire senza devastarsi la vita nè devastarla a chi ci sta accanto.     la nostra nuova amica da come scrive ha bisogno di capire come far coesistere i diversi spazi,le diverse esigenze ed i diversi doveri del suo essere Femmina e Donna.
> 
> quindi le servono canto e controcanto.
> 
> essere o non essere fichi/e non c'entra fava.



:up:  Quoto


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che chi come me ha approvato quello che ha detto intenda che sia fico tradire o sbattersene dell'altro


non mi riferisco a te farfalla e lo sai bene....io manco la so la tua storia...cioe' a pezzetti, ma non completa.....
a me da fastidio che ci sono persone tradite che ntrano qui e si prendono i peggio insulti e poi invece i traditori, contro i quali tu sai benissimo che non ho nulla contro, vengono accolti con : ti troverai benissimo perche ha fatto vedere che si ribella al marito e si tradiscono a vicenda....
cioe'...stiamo qui ad apprenzzare cosa?


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*anima*



anima libera ha detto:


> la fiamma è accesa ....si ...nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo passato e allora? Se si fosse spenta mi sarei separata esattamente un anno fa e invece non è accaduto..ora però mi sta capitando una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ....


Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per come la stai facendo passare tu si invece.....


non mi pare,ma è vero che non sempre il messaggio viene percepito come chi lo scrive crede.

quindi riprovo: non sto plaudendo alla decisione della nostra nuova amica perchè tifo per i traditori,ne prendo semplicemente atto in virtù della mia più volte ribadita convinzione che l'eterna esclusività sia piuttosto utopistica, nel XXi secolo almeno.

Per questo le ho consigliato di leggere con attenzione alcune forumiste che possono indirizzarla verso un equilibrio accettabile tra le sue mutate esigenze ed i suoi costanti doveri.

più chiaro così?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Beh ti dico che fino a ieri non sapevo nemmeno della vostra esistenza!!!:smile:



STIC.......! sembra quasi tu sia della compagnia da un sacco di tempo, ecco perchè ti ho chiesto da quanto ci leggi.


Comunque leggendo le tue ultime risposte agli altri, direi che a sto punto il flirt va più che bene, buon flirt


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!


ma ti sei impazzito pure tu?
oddio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!



quei puntini alla fine......... :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Hai un bel nickname *
> Ti hanno già dato i migliori consigli, per cui non mi resta che darti il benvenuto


Alma Livre ?  

Mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quella che teme la chemio



Eh???

e dai basta con gli indovinelli

vogliamo il nome


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a te farfalla e lo sai bene....io manco la so la tua storia...cioe' a pezzetti, ma non completa.....
> a me da fastidio che ci sono persone tradite che ntrano qui e si prendono i peggio insulti e poi invece i traditori, contro i quali tu sai benissimo che non ho nulla contro, vengono accolti con : ti troverai benissimo perche ha fatto vedere che si ribella al marito e si tradiscono a vicenda....
> cioe'...stiamo qui ad apprenzzare cosa?



purtroppo non mi è permesso approvarti se non lo do in giro, e io non lo do in giro!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ti sei impazzito pure tu?
> oddio


Miss la mia ironia era più che evidente.............!E poi non ho capito,ma solo il conte può scrivere enormi cazzate?da oggi cambio corso,basta.Scriverò quello che tutto vogliono vedere scritto.....addio OSCURO!


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a te farfalla e lo sai bene....io manco la so la tua storia...cioe' a pezzetti, ma non completa.....
> a me da fastidio che ci sono persone tradite che ntrano qui e si prendono i peggio insulti e poi invece i traditori, contro i quali tu sai benissimo che non ho nulla contro, vengono accolti con : ti troverai benissimo perche ha fatto vedere che si ribella al marito e si tradiscono a vicenda....
> cioe'...stiamo qui ad apprenzzare cosa?


i traditi che vengono inveiti non me li ricordo.      al limite in qualche caso si cerca di far tirare la testa a taluni nuovi arrivi fuori dalla sabbia anche in modo duro,ma l'offendere è altra cosa


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss la mia ironia era più che evidente.............!E poi non ho capito,ma solo il conte può scrivere enormi cazzate?da oggi cambio corso,basta.Scriverò quello che tutto vogliono vedere scritto.....addio OSCURO!


ah ecco....no non avevo capito scusa......
menomale guarda....
che cosa succede qui dentro???


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh???
> 
> e dai basta con gli indovinelli
> 
> vogliamo il nome



Apriamo un 3D tipo: chi ha visto la bestia....:smile:

forza lothar non farti pregare.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!



Sei proprio un simpaticone :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a te farfalla e lo sai bene....io manco la so la tua storia...cioe' a pezzetti, ma non completa.....
> a me da fastidio che ci sono persone tradite che ntrano qui e si prendono i peggio insulti e poi invece i traditori, contro i quali tu sai benissimo che non ho nulla contro, vengono accolti con : ti troverai benissimo perche ha fatto vedere che si ribella al marito e si tradiscono a vicenda....
> cioe'...stiamo qui ad apprenzzare cosa?



Guarda ho una visione un tantino diversa
Chi è entrato qui da tradito non ponendosi come zerbino del traditore non è mai stato ne insultato ne offeso. 
Se poi parli di Bender o Danny, il motivo per cui sono stati trattati pesantemente non è certo perchè sono stati traditi ma per come si pongono come persone. Per come subiscono senza reagire. E questo è positivo se c'è qualcuno come me che ha tradito e si incazza se non reagisci verso chi ti ha tradito
Io credo di aver preso in quanto traditrice in ordine: della puttana, della donna di merda, della madre di merda ecc ecc
Non mi sto lamentando sto solo espondendo i fatti
Mi sono presa gli insulti, li ho messi in tasca e sono andata avanti, e come me molti traditori
Ora questa donna entra qui e mi sembra tutto tranne che insicura, tutto tranne una che si pone nel modo "Dio quanto sono figa a tradire" non capisco perchè non si possa cercare di capire anche il suo punto di vista.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh???
> 
> e dai basta con gli indovinelli
> 
> vogliamo il nome


carcinoma


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i traditi che vengono inveiti non me li ricordo.      al limite in qualche caso si cerca di far tirare la testa a taluni nuovi arrivi fuori dalla sabbia anche in modo duro,ma l'offendere è altra cosa



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
non ti ricordi eh??

vabbe va....
appena vedete un apio di gambe e mezzo slip perdete la brocca...ciao va'...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah ecco....no non avevo capito scusa......
> menomale guarda....
> che cosa succede qui dentro???


davvero non avevi capito figliolosa?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Sei proprio un simpaticone :rotfl:


minchia tu hai capito...


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Sei proprio un simpaticone :rotfl:


sei sicura di non essere mai entrata nel forum prima di ieri?


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> la fiamma è accesa ....si ...nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo passato e allora? Se si fosse spenta mi sarei separata esattamente un anno fa e invece non è accaduto..ora però mi sta capitando una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ....




La cosa bella è sentirti gratificata dall'interesse di un uomo che non è tuo marito.
E' una sensazione molto piacevole e fino qui ti capisco.
Ma vedo comunque una contraddizione con la famosa fiamma accesa...non so, è come se tu volessi concederti un regalo perché possiedi un "bonus" per una storia visto che sei in svantaggio rispetto a lui.
Oppure non sei fedele di natura, e lo sei stata fino ad ora perché credevi nel matrimonio e ora che sei disillusa vuoi vivere essendo te stessa.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> davvero non avevi capito figliolosa?


davvero e sai perche? perche in genere perpli e oscuro sono d accordo....ho letto prima perpli....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> davvero e sai perche? perche in genere perpli e oscuro sono d accordo....ho letto prima perpli....



ho capisciuto,:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



anima libera ha detto:


> Sei proprio un simpaticone :rotfl:


Grazie anche tu non scherzi.Infondo cosa c'è di male?infondo è accaduto a tuo marito,e tu hai perdonato,adesso tocca a te tradire e lui dovrà capire e perdonare.Voglio sperare che tuo marito non sia così insensibile ai tuoi pruriti mutandali.Adoro questi matrimoni pieni di amore e di rispetto reciproco.


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa bella è sentirti gratificata dall'interesse di un uomo che non è tuo marito.
> E' una sensazione molto piacevole e fino qui ti capisco.
> Ma vedo comunque una contraddizione con la famosa fiamma accesa...non so, *è come se tu volessi concederti un regalo perché possiedi un "bonus" per una storia visto che sei in svantaggio rispetto a lui.
> *Oppure non sei fedele di natura, e lo sei stata fino ad ora perché credevi nel matrimonio e ora che sei disillusa vuoi vivere essendo te stessa.


non credo che la nuova entrata, abbia detto questo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carcinoma



Ma è un utente???


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa bella è sentirti gratificata dall'interesse di un uomo che non è tuo marito.
> E' una sensazione molto piacevole e fino qui ti capisco.
> Ma vedo comunque una contraddizione con la famosa fiamma accesa...non so, è come se tu volessi concederti un regalo perché possiedi un "bonus" per una storia visto che sei in svantaggio rispetto a lui.
> Oppure non sei fedele di natura, e lo sei stata fino ad ora perché credevi nel matrimonio e ora che sei disillusa vuoi vivere essendo te stessa.



si ho notato anche io questo, e se ricordo bene, tutto questo cambiamento nel giro di un anno?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie anche tu non scherzi.Infondo cosa c'è di male?infondo è accaduto a tuo marito,e tu hai perdonato,adesso tocca a te tradire e lui dovrà capire e perdonare.Voglio sperare che tuo marito non sia così insensibile ai tuo pruriti mutandali.Adoro questi matrimoni pieni di amore e di rispetto reciproco.



quindi e' mio.....perche il verde e' speranza


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> non ti ricordi eh??
> 
> vabbe va....
> appena vedete un apio di gambe e mezzo slip perdete la brocca...ciao va'...


se ti riferisci a Bender,Xam o Danny.... beh Miss ribadisco che quello che si è scritto a loro era per fare aprir loro gli occhi.     e metterli in condizione di prendere una decisione ragionata.

abbi fede che qui è molto più probabile che sia un traditore ad essere "accolto" ad insulti piuttosto che un tradito


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi e' mio.....perche il verde e' speranza



si e u russu ruluri i panza.:carneval:


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie anche tu non scherzi.Infondo cosa c'è di male?infondo è accaduto a tuo marito,e tu hai perdonato,adesso tocca a te tradire e lui dovrà capire e perdonare.Voglio sperare che tuo marito non sia così insensibile ai tuoi pruriti mutandali.Adoro questi matrimoni pieni di amore e di rispetto reciproco.




Ho già spiegato prima che non lo vedo come un bonus il tradimento subito....è una cosa passata superata....perchè non mi racconto un po' di te cosa ti fa essere così acido? Mi piacciono le vedute altrui arricchiscono!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato prima che non lo vedo come un bonus il tradimento subito....è una cosa passata superata....perchè non mi racconto un po' di te cosa ti fa essere così acido? Mi piacciono le vedute altrui arricchiscono!:mrgreen:




Ha il pistolino piccolo piccolo, non farci caso. Anche se lui poi va scrivendo che lo ha 21cm e bada bene  ci sono anche i 5 millimetri!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma si*

Ma si ragazzi,oscuro vuole modernizzarsi,basta questa intransigenza,viva i tradimenti,viva i cornuti,viva le donne che tornano dai mariti e raccontano dimensioni e turgidità dei cazzi presi altrove,viva i cornutacci alla spider che fanno delle proprie corna motivo di vanto,e raccontano con orgoglio le gesta della propria moglie che ha preso più schizzi che il pontile di ostia.....!Basta Oscuro non c'è più,basta sta mentalità terrona,te capì?


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> Non saprei cosa dirti... mi sembra tu abbia le idee chiare...
> Stai pronta... hai letto un po' il forum prima, vero?



lolapal azz...... hai detto bene ...stai pronta...mi state facendo sudare hahahahha che faticaccia!!!:smile:


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> *Rispondo a chi di voi si sono chiesti se lo faccio per vendicarmi: *NO anche perchè l'arrabbiatura x quello che mi ha fatto mio marito credetemi è passata da un pezzo ....sono consapevole che tra di noi c'era una forte crisi in corso...ebbene si voglio difendere anche lui!!!
> *
> A chi pensa e teme che ci cascherò con tutte le scarpe* innamorandomi di questa persona dico... so che per lui non è la prima volta e non sarà nemmeno l'ultima...vorrei considerarlo come del buon tempo libero da passare insieme.
> 
> ...




Questa mi era sfuggita...
Secondo me le ultime due parole dicono tutto:
"e...molto sofferente".

Mi soffermerei su queste.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si ragazzi,oscuro vuole modernizzarsi,basta questa intransigenza,viva i tradimenti,viva i cornuti,viva le donne che tornano dai mariti e raccontano dimensioni e turgidità dei cazzi presi altrove,viva i cornutacci alla spider che fanno delle proprie corna motivo di vanto,e raccontano con orgoglio le gesta della propria moglie che ha preso più schizzi che il pontile di ostia.....!Basta Oscuro non c'è più,basta sta mentalità terrona,te capì?


no, se lo fai....guarda eh.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*cara*



anima libera ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato prima che non lo vedo come un bonus il tradimento subito....è una cosa passata superata....perchè non mi racconto un po' di te cosa ti fa essere così acido? Mi piacciono le vedute altrui arricchiscono!:mrgreen:


Dimmi carissima cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si ragazzi,oscuro vuole modernizzarsi,basta questa intransigenza,viva i tradimenti,viva i cornuti,viva le donne che tornano dai mariti e raccontano dimensioni e turgidità dei cazzi presi altrove,viva i cornutacci alla spider che fanno delle proprie corna motivo di vanto,e raccontano con orgoglio le gesta della propria moglie che ha preso più schizzi che il pontile di ostia.....!Basta Oscuro non c'è più,basta sta mentalità terrona,te capì?


i negozi di ferramenta ultimamente stanno incrementando gli incassi per l'alta vendita di calibri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si ragazzi,oscuro vuole modernizzarsi,basta questa intransigenza,viva i tradimenti,viva i cornuti,viva le donne che tornano dai mariti e raccontano dimensioni e turgidità dei cazzi presi altrove,viva i cornutacci alla spider che fanno delle proprie corna motivo di vanto,e raccontano con orgoglio le gesta della propria moglie che ha preso più schizzi che il pontile di ostia.....!Basta Oscuro non c'è più,basta sta mentalità terrona,te capì?




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> lolapal azz...... hai detto bene ...stai pronta...mi state facendo sudare hahahahha che faticaccia!!!:smile:


piu che altro non ho capito che dubbi hai? non sembri averne, sai quello fai, anzi stai gia facendo.....
cosa vai cercando?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> *Rispondo a chi di voi si sono chiesti se lo faccio per vendicarmi: *NO anche perchè l'arrabbiatura x quello che mi ha fatto mio marito credetemi è passata da un pezzo ....sono consapevole che tra di noi c'era una forte crisi in corso...ebbene si voglio difendere anche lui!!!
> A chi pensa e teme che ci cascherò con tutte le scarpe innamorandomi di questa persona dico... so che per lui non è la prima volta e non sarà nemmeno l'ultima...vorrei considerarlo come del buon tempo libero da passare insieme.
> 
> 
> ...


*ah ma questo preserva lui mica te ...ingenua  stai accuorta ..*.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si ragazzi,oscuro vuole modernizzarsi,basta questa intransigenza,viva i tradimenti,viva i cornuti,viva le donne che tornano dai mariti e raccontano dimensioni e turgidità dei cazzi presi altrove,viva i cornutacci alla spider che fanno delle proprie corna motivo di vanto,e raccontano con orgoglio le gesta della propria moglie che ha preso più schizzi che il pontile di ostia.....!Basta Oscuro non c'è più,basta sta mentalità terrona,te capì?


ma vattene a fanculo te! vatti a raganellarti, che minchia ne capisci tu che stai sempre nei cessi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma vattene a fanculo te! vatti a raganellarti, che minchia ne capisci tu che stai sempre nei cessi.


mi aiuti tu in questa faccenda?
io sono allibita........


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a me era parso di capire che lei desiderasse vivere questo momento come un flirt, per cui le ho risposto in questo modo
> ovviamente la cosa potrebbe poi, assumere altre posizioni :mrgreen:


perchè oarli di posizioni ? non sarebbe meglio situazioni:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *ah ma questo preserva lui mica te ...ingenua  stai accuorta ..*.


Brava 

Fiamma...sei divina..brava!!!!!!!!!sono sempre le donne che combinano guai.....a noi frega un casso,sono amanti,quindi il nulla..le torde no....si innamorano.........


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi aiuti tu in questa faccenda?
> io sono allibita........



Si certo, clà oggi non lo sopporto e sto cercando di ferirlo nel profondo, e visto che la raganellata è soltanto quella che conosce...... bhe colpisco la, nel raganello, no? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas homer e tutti*

E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè oarli di posizioni ? non sarebbe meglio situazioni:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:
perchè nella vita bisogna essere fantasiosi 
personalmente prediligo le posizioni alle situazioni 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè oarli di posizioni ? non sarebbe meglio situazioni:mrgreen:



malignonona


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.


ma che palle....mi hai fatto pure sprecare un verde....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Basta*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ma vattene a fanculo te! vatti a raganellarti, che minchia ne capisci tu che stai sempre nei cessi.


Basta con le pippe,ho chiuso pure con quelle!!!!!voglio imparare a suonare il flauto soprano,e voglio andare a vivere a varese.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.



Vengo anch'io. paghi tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava
> 
> Fiamma...sei divina..brava!!!!!!!!!sono sempre le donne che combinano guai.....a noi frega un casso,sono amanti,quindi il nulla..le torde no....si innamorano.........


ah ma ho vissuto l'evento tradimentoromanticosensualtragico di una collega.... tradito il marito per la prima unica volta relazione durata due anni ...si vedevano ogni poi, anche lui sposato con prole ..poi le voleva di piu cioe separazione e convivenza ..ovviamente la relazioni fini entro poco, ed all'inizio aveva detto che aveva solo bisogno di sentirsi piu viva niente di piu..ora anima libera dice che il suo ammante non è nuovo ai tradimenti e quindi lui è salvo lei sta messa male:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.



Ti ricordi quando parliamo di differenze tra le situazioni?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta con le pippe,ho chiuso pure con quelle!!!!!voglio imparare a suonare il flauto soprano,e voglio andare a vivere a varese.



pensavo a Vicenza. ma vedi te che sono strano eh..


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.


prof, non mi piace leggerla così
lei è sempre stato MOLTO più forbito
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che palle....mi hai fatto pure sprecare un verde....


tu che mi richiamavi all'ordine ho postato di la :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> malignonona


no è gas che fa il furbo :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu che mi richiamavi all'ordine ho postato di la :rotfl:


mo vado a vedere........anzi sentire 
grazie


----------



## Homer (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


basta.....muoro!!!


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no è gas che fa il furbo :mrgreen:




:saggio:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no è gas che fa il furbo :mrgreen:


lo è.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi spiace,non ne potevo più!Adesso vado a depilarmi le chiappe e poi andrò a puttane,poi tornerò a casa e racconterò alla mia patner tutti i particolari,VOLGIO ESSERE MODERNO PURE IO!Poi verrò su sta minchia di forum a raccontare tutte le schizzate che faccio e TUTTI dovrete scrivere che succede,che nulla è perduto,che amo la mia patner,e qualche inculata extra non cambia nulla!Adesso vado...addio oscuro mi hai rotti i coglioni pure tu.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quindi muore "oscuro" e nasce "illuminato" o "schizzaro":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quindi muore "oscuro" e nasce "illuminato" o "schizzaro":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


con questa vieni ..... ammonita (per usare il gergo calcistico) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa vieni ..... ammonita (per usare il gergo calcistico) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



era illuminata, giusto? dico se non usavi il gergo calcistico. ( gas ma sarai stardo te)? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa vieni ..... ammonita (per usare il gergo calcistico) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma perché è oscuro che dice di voler far morire oscuro ... Ho trovato i due papabili sostituti ... Un aiutino :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> era illuminata, giusto? dico se non usavi il gergo calcistico. ( gas ma sarai stardo te)? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Homer e tutti*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> basta.....muoro!!!


Mi spiace deludervi,chiedo scusa a tutti,ma i panni dell'uomo onesto e probo non fanno più per me.voglio girare con le chiappe glabre e pisello a bandiera,voglio amare modernamente pure io,voglio spellare ogni natica che mi capita a tiro,ed il mio quadro antico a casa che mi aspetta,il mio porto sicuro.Basta,voglio ingropparmi la collega,voglio ingropparmi la carrampana di 70anni,voglio essere moderno a tutti i costi.Voglio essere capito,voglio venire qui e tutti a dirmi che è normale,che succede,perchè anche io voglio vivermi le mie GUERRE PUBICHE SENZA SE SENZA MA!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> osservando l'avatar mi viene da pensare che però tu hai già preso posizione :rotfl:


Vedi vedi .... Malpensante :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ma ho vissuto l'evento tradimentoromanticosensualtragico di una collega.... tradito il marito per la prima unica volta relazione durata due anni ...si vedevano ogni poi, anche lui sposato con prole ..poi le voleva di piu cioe separazione e convivenza ..ovviamente la relazioni fini entro poco, ed all'inizio aveva detto che aveva solo bisogno di sentirsi piu viva niente di piu..ora anima libera dice che il suo ammante non è nuovo ai tradimenti e quindi lui è salvo lei sta messa male:mrgreen:



invece ieri ho imparato questa,amanti entrambi sposati,lei si innamora(ma chi l'avrebbe detto...),lui no.Lei impara che il tordo e'ricchissimo...e lo ricatta...be'ora lu e'all'ospedale.manicomio....lei...su FB,l'ho vista e fatto il segno della croce...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché è oscuro che dice di voler far morire oscuro ... Ho trovato i due papabili sostituti ... Un aiutino :mrgreen:



semplice: 1) rtt n cl. 2)  pccl pn.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:





perplesso ha detto:


> Benvenuta.  prendi carta e penna e prendi nota di QUALSIASI cosa ti scriveranno Tebe e la professoressa Matraini in un senso e Sbriciolata e Leda in un altro.
> 
> a senso,direi che ti troverai alla grande in questo forum


Cosa sono questi separazionismi?  Salve finto timido


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> non ti ricordi eh??
> 
> vabbe va....
> appena vedete un apio di gambe e mezzo slip perdete la brocca...ciao va'...


Oddio non credo sian le sue,di anima libera intendo ... A meno che non ami l'esibizionismo tout court ma così a occhio e croce è un immagine fotoshoppata  ... Questo per dire che qui gli ometti mi sembran più svegli di quelli che si lasciano irretire da una foto incerta :mrgreen: Spero :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece ieri ho imparato questa,amanti entrambi sposati,lei si innamora(ma chi l'avrebbe detto...),lui no.Lei impara che il tordo e'ricchissimo...e lo ricatta...be'ora lu e'all'ospedale.manicomio....lei...su FB,l'ho vista e fatto il segno della croce...


Mamma mia il ricatto è una cosa riprovevole :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Benvenuta.  prendi carta e penna e prendi nota di QUALSIASI cosa ti scriveranno Tebe e la professoressa Matraini in un senso e Sbriciolata e Leda in un altro.
> 
> a senso,direi che ti troverai alla grande in questo forum



Ahahahahahah, Perpli, non immaginavo che mi conoscessi così bene! 

Stavo per l'appunto per scrivere alla nostra nuova utente che personalmente non sentivo nessun bisogno di una nuova facilona in arrivo, ma a parte questo benvenuta, tanto qui c'è veramente posto per cani e porci, purché non siano troppo suscettibili.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, Perpli, non immaginavo che mi conoscessi così bene!
> 
> Stavo per l'appunto per scrivere alla nostra nuova utente che personalmente non sentivo nessun bisogno di una nuova facilona in arrivo, ma a parte questo benvenuta, tanto qui c'è veramente posto per cani e porci, purché non siano troppo *suscettibili*.



io lo sono, ma non facilona


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io lo sono, *ma non facilona*


E che non lo so?


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, Perpli, non immaginavo che mi conoscessi così bene!
> 
> Stavo per l'appunto per scrivere alla nostra nuova utente che personalmente non sentivo nessun bisogno di una nuova facilona in arrivo, ma a parte questo benvenuta,tanto qui c'è veramente posto per cani e porci, purché non siano troppo suscettibili.


ho letto solo questo tuo  commento  e gia sei un mito..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, Perpli, non immaginavo che mi conoscessi così bene!
> 
> Stavo per l'appunto per scrivere alla nostra nuova utente che personalmente non sentivo nessun bisogno di una nuova facilona in arrivo, ma a parte questo benvenuta, tanto qui c'è veramente posto per cani e porci, purché non siano troppo suscettibili.


se si parlasse di legge di gravitazione universale,tu saresti certamente uno dei fattori dell'equazione

la nostra nuova amica mi pare una in grado di cogliere il buono anche dalle critiche sferzanti.   chè conoscere i danni potenziali che si possono produrre quando non si sa gestire il proprio spazio come Femmina aiuta a prendere decisioni consapevoli


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ho letto solo questo tuo  commento  e gia sei un mito..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Oddio, grazie! :singleeye:


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.



Ma quanti anni ha tuo marito? Imnmagino non sia tuo coetaneo, perchè rischierebbe la galera...nonchè linciaggio annesso degli altri detenuti.


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se si parlasse di legge di gravitazione universale,tu saresti certamente uno dei fattori dell'equazione*
> 
> la nostra nuova amica mi pare una in grado di cogliere il buono anche dalle critiche sferzanti.   chè conoscere i danni potenziali che si possono produrre quando non si sa gestire il proprio spazio come Femmina aiuta a prendere decisioni consapevoli


Sul neretto:  ellamadonna!!! 

Devo pensarci, se essere un ago della bilancia su Corna.net sia qualcosa di cui andar fiera oppure no... A naso, non tanto 


Il mio punto di vista trascende un po' le problematiche di gestione di eventuali spazi extra alla coppia.
Prendere contatto con la propria istintiva animalità è importante. Se non lo si è mai fatto prima, o solo in parte, può anche diventare urgente. E quando si è in pressa può anche succedere di non badare tanto a chi sta intorno, e anche a passargli sopra come un cingolato, se si mettesse per traverso tra noi e le scoperte che dobbiamo _assolutamente _fare. E' storia. Ci sono passata pure io (in termini che non ho voglia di chiarire, ma fidati). Però, anche quando è stato il mio turno, non ho mai perso di vista che i miei obiettivi fossero ben al di là di liberare la Femmina in me. Obiettivi di evoluzione e consapevolezza personale, eh. Quindi euforia ok, ma fino ad un certo punto. E una bella dose di tormento, pure.
Quando leggo invece qualcuno che approda qui tutto garrulo con l'aria di aver trovato la quadratura del cerchio nella prospettiva di unirsi carnalmente a corpi forestieri giuro che mi cadono le braccia. Più che per il tradimento in sè, per lo spessore umano che mi lascia intravvedere. Poi se vedo male io, e la prima impressione è fuorviante, mi ricrederò (sono sempre felice di farlo in meglio), ma al momento prevale l'identificazione pari a zero e un vago senso che sta tra il fastidio e la noia.


----------



## net (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao e benvenuta*

mi sembri serena e convinta di ciò che vuoi. Come già ti è stato detto, magari fai attenzione a non innamorarti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> semplice: 1) rtt n cl. 2)  pccl pn.


:singleeye: La smetti di essere indecifrabile ... Almeno per me :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :singleeye: La smetti di essere indecifrabile ... Almeno per me :smile:



1) rottinculo
2) piccolo pene


credo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto:  ellamadonna!!!
> 
> Devo pensarci, se essere un ago della bilancia su Corna.net sia qualcosa di cui andar fiera oppure no... A naso, non tanto
> 
> ...


In effetti perpli ti ha affidato una certa responsabilità :mrgreen: Condivido che la nuova amica sembra molto entusiasta delle sue nuove scoperte ed è per questo che mi sembra possa cadere facilmente nel futuro " perché non mi cerca più" ... Con i vari arrovellamenti del caso e perché e dove ho sbagliato ect nonché nervosismi che si ripercuotono  in famiglia con il rischio reale di passare dalla padella alla brace .... Ora sembra una bimba alla quale hanno regalato un dono favoloso quindi ripeto il dono va usato con consapevolezza e quando si romperà è bene riporlo nel baule  dei ricordi senza frignare troppo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> 1) rottinculo
> 2) piccolo pene
> 
> 
> credo


 :up: Grazie


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!


Aiuto! Che succede!?!?! 

apa:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> lolapal azz...... hai detto bene ...stai pronta...mi state facendo sudare hahahahha che faticaccia!!!:smile:


Già... gran fatica... ma poi ci si fa l'abitudine e quasi non riesci più a farne a meno...
Comunque, mi sembri abbastanza allenata...


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Già... gran fatica... ma poi ci si fa l'abitudine e quasi non riesci più a farne a meno...
> Comunque, mi sembri abbastanza allenata...


E già .... molto allenata!
Bah ...


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> *la fiamma è accesa ....si ...nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo passato e allora?* Se si fosse spenta mi sarei separata esattamente un anno fa e invece non è accaduto..*ora però mi sta capitando una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma* ....


Ben fioca sembra essere quella piccola fiamma .... non so ma la perplitudine mi assale .... e voi sapete che un "e 'sti cazzi" in queste situazioni ha sempre un suo pesante perchè!!! Ti stai autoconvincendo che pareggiare i conti sia figo e poi scusa "una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ... " n'se pò senti!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ben fioca sembra essere quella piccola fiamma .... non so ma la perplitudine mi assale .... e voi sapete che un "e 'sti cazzi" in queste situazioni ha sempre un suo pesante perchè!!! Ti stai autoconvincendo che pareggiare i conti sia figo e poi scusa "una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ... " n'se pò senti!!!!


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

@Leda @Rabarbaro

Per un verso e per un altro, scavate fossati sulle piatte lande delle parole limacciose, poi li riempite di fiori, anche cardi, anche, .. e s'alzano colline che spandono profumi


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ben fioca sembra essere quella piccola fiamma .... non so ma la perplitudine mi assale .... e voi sapete che un "e 'sti cazzi" in queste situazioni ha sempre un suo pesante perchè!!! Ti stai autoconvincendo che pareggiare i conti sia figo e poi scusa "una cosa bella e inaspettata e la voglio vivere senza se e senza ma ... " n'se pò senti!!!!


:up:
infatti ciò che le ho scritto io è stato che si sente in bisogno di pareggiare i conti, che si vuole solo vendicare.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Hai scritto tutto tu. Hai la nostra benedizione (almeno la mia). Per il resto ora ti sarà più facile capire l'errore di tuo marito.

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


buona prossima scopata.
adesso sei pure libera dai sensi di colpa, che vuoi di più?
informaci quando ti ha inforcato bene, bene... 
cosi ne riparliamo.
vedrai quanti consigli utili.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> STIC.......! sembra quasi tu sia della compagnia da un sacco di tempo, ecco perchè ti ho chiesto da quanto ci leggi.
> 
> 
> Comunque leggendo le tue ultime risposte agli altri, direi che a sto punto il flirt va più che bene, buon flirt



Grazie caro


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

miao


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai scritto tutto tu. Hai la nostra benedizione (almeno la mia). Per il resto ora ti sarà più facile capire l'errore di tuo marito.
> 
> Buscopann



:up: già


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buona prossima scopata.
> adesso sei pure libera dai sensi di colpa, che vuoi di più?
> informaci quando ti ha inforcato bene, bene...
> cosi ne riparliamo.
> vedrai quanti consigli utili.



Grazie spider....vi farò sapere :sonar:


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Grazie spider....vi farò sapere :sonar:


non c'è di che...
 sempre un piacere dispensare buoni consigli.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Grazie caro


ma che grazie caro!! 
Mi sembri la bimba a cui hanno regalato le caramelline e se le vuole mangiare. Tu come hai reagito qnd hai saputo del tradimento?? Immagino gli hai detto una marea di porcate, gli hai tirato la merda in faccia e magari pure menato ed ora tu stessa dici "grazie caro"?? I coglioni sotto ce li ha ancora qualcuno???


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> miao


Vai a miagolare da un'altra parte. Qui c'è gente che soffre

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vai a miagolare da un'altra parte. Qui c'è gente che soffre
> 
> Buscopann


non ero io.
comunque eretteo ha già visitato il profilo.non perde tempo quel filibustiere


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ero io.
> comunque eretteo ha già visitato il profilo.non perde tempo quel filibustiere



e tu ne sai sempre una piu del diavolo:sonar:


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che grazie caro!!
> Mi sembri la bimba a cui hanno regalato le caramelline e se le vuole mangiare. Tu come hai reagito qnd hai saputo del tradimento?? Immagino gli hai detto una marea di porcate, gli hai tirato la merda in faccia e magari pure menato ed ora tu stessa dici "grazie caro"?? I coglioni sotto ce li ha ancora qualcuno???


Nicola.
non ti facevo cosi veemente...dopo tutti gli intortamenti della "cricca".
complimenti.
sta uscendo il carattere.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Nicola.
> non ti facevo cosi veemente...dopo tutti gli intortamenti della "cricca".
> complimenti.
> sta uscendo il carattere.


Ciao spider, il bello è che ha preso il tuo post come consiglio la bambina...


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao spider, il bello è che ha preso il tuo post come consiglio la bambina...


e già.
che vuoi farci...
spero solo di non fare danno.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e tu ne sai sempre una piu del diavolo:sonar:


Dall'Olimpo si vede tutto

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e già.
> che vuoi farci...
> spero solo di non fare danno.


Tranquillo, farà tutto da sola...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che grazie caro!!
> Mi sembri la bimba a cui hanno regalato le caramelline e se le vuole mangiare. Tu come hai reagito qnd hai saputo del tradimento?? Immagino gli hai detto una marea di porcate, gli hai tirato la merda in faccia e magari pure menato ed ora tu stessa dici "grazie caro"?? I coglioni sotto ce li ha ancora qualcuno???



Ma cosa vuoi sapere tu fedele,di queste cose....non sono per te Nicola...prova il piacere del tradimento.Poi ne riparliamo....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi sapere tu fedele,di queste cose....non sono per te Nicola...prova il piacere del tradimento.Poi ne riparliamo....


E' arrivato il patacca 
E' sempre un piacere leggerlo

Buscopann


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi sapere tu fedele,di queste cose....non sono per te Nicola...prova il piacere del tradimento.Poi ne riparliamo....


Ciao Lothar, a te invece auguro di provare il dolore del tradimento, poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Tranquillo, farà tutto da sola...


Considerando che è successo questa settimana .... e già la leggo agguerrita :sorpreso:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi sapere tu fedele,di queste cose....non sono per te Nicola...prova il piacere del tradimento.Poi ne riparliamo....



Lothar, ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un uomo che è stato tradito.
Ma quando ti vengono queste sparate, prova a contare fino a 10 e poi ripensaci.
Ma tu realizzi che al posto di Nicola potrebbe esserci tua moglie?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar, ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un uomo che è stato tradito.
> Ma quando ti vengono queste sparate, prova a contare fino a 10 e poi ripensaci.
> Ma tu realizzi che al posto di Nicola potrebbe esserci tua moglie?


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
quoto, approvo, concordo, condivido, non posso verdarti


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' arrivato il patacca
> E' sempre un piacere leggerlo
> 
> Buscopann



amico io abito di qua'dal Santerno...i patacca sono dall'altra parte.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar, ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un uomo che è stato tradito.
> Ma quando ti vengono queste sparate, prova a contare fino a 10 e poi ripensaci.
> Ma tu realizzi che al posto di Nicola potrebbe esserci tua moglie?


no farfalla, dovevi dire "tu realizzi che ciò che ha fatto la moglie di Nicola può averlo fatto anche la tua?". Ma io, dico sinceramente, non glielo auguro.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> no farfalla, dovevi dire "tu realizzi che ciò che ha fatto la moglie di Nicola può averlo fatto anche la tua?". Ma io, dico sinceramente, non glielo auguro.


voglio spezzare un bastone....
io credo che Lothar non l abbia detto con cattiveria o pensando di ferirti...
lui ci si diverte davvero nei suoi tradimenti.....vorrebbe fosse cosi per tutti.....


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi carissima cosa vuoi sapere?



Quello che vuoi dirmi..se puoi...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> no farfalla, dovevi dire "tu realizzi che ciò che ha fatto la moglie di Nicola può averlo fatto anche la tua?". Ma io, dico sinceramente, non glielo auguro.


Sai nella mia testa è più doloroso sapere di aver fatto un torto a una persona che riceverlo
Io ho tradito mio marito ma mai nella vita mi sentirei di prendere per il culo chi ha subito un tradimento. Posso solo cercare un confronto se leggo frasi dette da traditi che si discostano da una realtà ma lì mi fermo.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni ha tuo marito? Imnmagino non sia tuo coetaneo, perchè rischierebbe la galera...nonchè linciaggio annesso degli altri detenuti.


Quando vai con una 23 enne ....fai tu il calcolo...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Quello che vuoi dirmi..se puoi...


giragli a largo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> 1) rottinculo
> 2) piccolo pene
> 
> 
> credo



crd bn..! :up:


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> no farfalla, dovevi dire "tu realizzi che ciò che ha fatto la moglie di Nicola può averlo fatto anche la tua?". Ma io, dico sinceramente, *non glielo auguro.*




Io invece glielo auguro, di tutto cuore!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

Io vorrei complimentarmi con la signora Anima per il suo alto valore sociale.
Ella mi piace molto per il suo ruolo e per tutto quello che potrebbe rappresentate se incarnata in una persona vera.
Cioè, ha avuto la stessa utilità del Libro cuore che, scritto dal socialista De Amicis, ha fatto un gran bene ai ragazzoni baffuti della destra storica.
In questo senso, lei è tutto quello, ma basterebbe anche solo un po', di quello che vostra moglie/marito potrebbe diventare se scoprisse la vostra relazione con un torello o madame de Pompadour e, conseguentemente cominciasse a tornire vergole e billette un po' per trafilatura ed un po' per estrusione.
Ella è più erta di un menhir piantato nel giardinetto di casa vostra e più maestosa della grande piramide sulla punta della quale, anche con un morbidissimo cuscino verde, non si riesce a star seduti comodamente durante i pasti principali.
Per questo ed anche per altro che non ho voglia di non omettere, io la ringrazio:

Grazie!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> voglio spezzare un bastone....
> io credo che Lothar non l abbia detto con cattiveria o pensando di ferirti...
> lui ci si diverte davvero nei suoi tradimenti.....vorrebbe fosse cosi per tutti.....



Che Astaroth mi faccia tornare fedele,se io conosco la storia di Nicola....................mai letto 1 rigo.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io invece glielo auguro, di tutto cuore!!


bastarda!!


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, a te invece auguro di provare il dolore del tradimento, poi ne riparliamo...


A nico ma che dolore e dolore leggi bene:



anima libera ha detto:


> *Rispondo a chi di voi si sono chiesti se lo faccio per vendicarmi: *NO  anche perchè l'arrabbiatura x quello che mi ha fatto mio marito  credetemi è passata da un pezzo ( nemmeno 1 anno che sporito di rinascita caspio!!!) ....sono consapevole che tra di noi  c'era una forte crisi in corso...ebbene si voglio difendere anche lui!!! (che culo che ha il marito e ... non dimentichiamo i bambini!!!)
> *
> A chi pensa e teme che ci cascherò con tutte le scarpe*  innamorandomi di questa persona dico... so che per lui non è la prima  volta e non sarà nemmeno l'ultima...vorrei considerarlo come del buon  tempo libero da passare insieme. (che dire .... sportiva)
> 
> ...


 Questo si era capito ...

Io spero tu possa fare meno danno possibile a te e a tutti quelli che ti ruotano intorno .... che il prima non giustifichi il dopo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che Astaroth mi faccia tornare fedele,se io conosco la storia di Nicola....................mai letto 1 rigo.


e' questo il tuo problema gattone bello....
anche quando hai commentato quella cosa mia non avevi letto le offese fattemi dal eretteo....
e hai commentato....
e uguale fai adesso...
sei in un forum, cosa minchia fai se non leggi?????


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giragli a largo



hahahaha sono curiosa non si può??!!


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Se la riesci a vivere serenamente questa storia
senza pretese e sensi di colpa fai pure.Ma il problema
dov'e?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> hahahaha sono curiosa non si può??!!


ma senti sei venuta qui a sbroccolare?
hai gia un amante no?
allora

cospargetemi di rossi forza su....vi sfido


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Quando vai con una 23 enne ....fai tu il calcolo...


Un grande. :umile::umiledue:
Stringigli la mano da parte mia.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che grazie caro!!
> Mi sembri la bimba a cui hanno regalato le caramelline e se le vuole mangiare. Tu come hai reagito qnd hai saputo del tradimento?? Immagino gli hai detto una marea di porcate, gli hai tirato la merda in faccia e magari pure menato ed ora tu stessa dici "grazie caro"?? I coglioni sotto ce li ha ancora qualcuno???


Mi sento tirato in causa perchè il grazie caro era a me diretto. Quindi Nicola leggiti il dialogo per intero tra me e la nuova utente, dopo di ciò se dobbiamo parlare di coglioni, possiamo anche farlo. 

Comunque tralasciando quello che ho scritto sopra che alla fin fine è poco importante visto che i coglioni si vedono soltanto nella vita di REALE, quoto il resto che hai scritto come spunto di riflessione, che, non servirà a nulla se tu Nicola leggerai le risposte di animalibera sparse qua e la nel forum.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma senti sei venuta qui a sbroccolare?
> hai gia un amante no?
> allora
> 
> cospargetemi di rossi forza su....vi sfido


mah, non so se ci fa o ci è.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar, ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un uomo che è stato tradito.
> Ma quando ti vengono queste sparate, prova a contare fino a 10 e poi ripensaci.
> Ma tu realizzi che al posto di Nicola potrebbe esserci tua moglie?


quoto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> mah, non so se ci fa o ci è.


scusa ma ame sembra uno schiaffo in faccia a chi qui soffre.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sento tirato in causa perchè il grazie caro era a me diretto. Quindi Nicola leggiti il dialogo per intero tra me e la nuova utente, dopo di ciò se dobbiamo parlare di coglioni, possiamo anche farlo.
> 
> Comunque tralasciando quello che ho scritto sopra che alla fin fine è poco importante visto che i coglioni si vedono soltanto nella vita di REALE, quoto il resto che hai scritto come spunto di riflessione, che, non servirà a nulla se tu Nicola leggerai le risposte di animalibera sparse qua e la nel forum.


No Ultimo, è riferito solo a lei che mi sembra molto superficiale x come sta ponendo la cosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' questo il tuo problema gattone bello....
> anche quando hai commentato quella cosa mia non avevi letto le offese fattemi dal eretteo....
> e hai commentato....
> e uguale fai adesso...
> sei in un forum, cosa minchia fai se non leggi?????


Non è che ci si può ricordare tutto, dai.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è che ci si può ricordare tutto, dai.


io con te con dialogo piu.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> No Ultimo, è riferito solo a lei che mi sembra molto superficiale x come sta ponendo la cosa.


La superficialità è evidente nel post iniziale, e la noncuranza e le risposte nel rispondere ne sono la conferma. E non vuole essere una opinione a sfavore o a favore di Anima, da parte mia solo una constatazione. Magari sbagliata, ma rimane al momento mia.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Un grande. :umile::umiledue:
> Stringigli la mano da parte mia.



anche da parte mia...pero'pure 53 contro 27 non e'stato male.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche da parte mia...pero'pure 53 contro 27 non e'stato male.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Affatto. Soprattutto se sei sopravvissuto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io con te con dialogo piu.



Tu, con me, con dialogo + chi?. Un foursome, praticamente? k:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu, con me, con dialogo + chi?. Un foursome, praticamente? k:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq non dialogo piu con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Alma livre*

Stamattina ti ho risposto col telefono e non riuscivo a capire che cazzo di avatar avevi.
A forza di aguzzare gli occhietti ho visto 
Consiglio da amica:se vuoi essere una traditrice nonché scopatrice seria togli quella roba, è penosa


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

Il conte di Valmont ritenne inaccettabile la proposta di Madame de Merteuil di sedurre una bella e florida ragazzina allo scopo di sverginarla, perché troppo facile, indegno bersaglio per la sua reputazione di leggendario _tombeur de femmes__.
_Questo marito di Anima deve essere davvero spregevole, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io vorrei complimentarmi con la signora Anima per il suo alto valore sociale.
> Ella mi piace molto per il suo ruolo e per tutto quello che potrebbe rappresentate se incarnata in una persona vera.
> Cioè, ha avuto la stessa utilità del Libro cuore che, scritto dal socialista De Amicis, ha fatto un gran bene ai ragazzoni baffuti della destra storica.
> In questo senso, lei è tutto quello, ma basterebbe anche solo un po', di quello che vostra moglie/marito potrebbe diventare se scoprisse la vostra relazione con un torello o madame de Pompadour e, conseguentemente cominciasse a tornire vergole e billette un po' per trafilatura ed un po' per estrusione.
> ...


grazie 
(risposta come in chiesa)


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stamattina ti ho risposto col telefono e non riuscivo a capire che cazzo di avatar avevi.
> A forza di aguzzare gli occhietti ho visto
> Consiglio da amica:se vuoi essere una traditrice nonché scopatrice seria togli quella roba, è penosa


glielo dica lei dottoressa che solo le poppanti inesperte e con buone intenzioni (come me) posso far vedere il sederino.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il conte di Valmont ritenne inaccettabile la proposta di Madame de Merteuil di sedurre una bella e florida ragazzina allo scopo di sverginarla, perché troppo facile, indegno bersaglio per la sua reputazione di leggendario _tombeur de femmes__.
> _Questo marito di Anima deve essere davvero spregevole, in tutti i sensi.



E' spregevole perchè è andato con una 23 enne?
Non ti seguo


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' spregevole perchè è andato con una 23 enne?
> Non ti seguo


Certo. Una preda facilissima.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stamattina ti ho risposto col telefono e non riuscivo a capire che cazzo di avatar avevi.
> A forza di aguzzare gli occhietti ho visto
> Consiglio da amica:se vuoi essere una traditrice nonché scopatrice seria togli quella roba, è penosa


quanto ho sempre apprezzato il tuo non esser mai gattamorta.lode


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo. Una preda facilissima.



Tu a 23 anni ti sentivi una preda facilissima?
Io a 23 anni pianificavo il mio matrimonio e dopo due anni aspettavo mio figlio e se avevo la maturità per fare questo avrei avuto anche la maturità per andare a letto con un uomo.
Ma che ne sappiamo se questa semplicemente era attratta da un uomo più grande e ci è andata a letto. Decisa e felice.
Ma per voi quando si diventa donne e quindi non più prede facilissime?
No non vi seguo proprio in questo ragionament


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stamattina ti ho risposto col telefono e non riuscivo a capire che cazzo di avatar avevi.
> A forza di aguzzare gli occhietti ho visto
> Consiglio da amica:se vuoi essere una traditrice nonché scopatrice seria togli quella roba, è penosa


  non posso purtroppo smeraldarti.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo. Una preda facilissima.



Di solito è vero.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> non posso purtroppo smeraldarti.


auahuahaahahahaa ho ricevuto un rosso! auahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo. Una preda facilissima.


io ero madre, capirai


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il conte di Valmont ritenne inaccettabile la proposta di Madame de Merteuil di sedurre una bella e florida ragazzina allo scopo di sverginarla, perché troppo facile, indegno bersaglio per la sua reputazione di leggendario _tombeur de femmes__.
> _Questo marito di Anima deve essere davvero spregevole, in tutti i sensi.



Leporello diceva invece alla scornata donna Elvira, parlando del suo padrone Don Giovanni "...sua passion predominante è la giovin principiante".

Sono scuole di pensiero differenti, entrambe con eminenti rappresentanti, un po' come gli aristotelici e i platonici.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero madre, capirai


Quindi ci confermi che con te il conte di Valmont non è stato così schizzinoso?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie
> (risposta come in chiesa)


In che curioso rito di quale chiesa riformata è prescritto di rispondere 'grazie'?


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi ci confermi che con te il conte di Valmont non è stato così schizzinoso?


voglio il mio avvocato


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In che curioso rito di quale chiesa riformata è prescritto di rispondere 'grazie'?


:mrgreen:
però ci stava bene una risposta in coro ...facciamo amen
sta a guardà er capello


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

*cioè*

si legge ovunque della immaturità dei giovani d'oggi e ora una 23 è diventata? 

Ma anche se non si leggesse, a parte quei rari casi in cui state citando, una 23enne ha 23 anni o no? cioè fino a circa 17 o 18 anni sono adolescenti, dopo diventano tutti maturi così boom boom boom ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> però ci stava bene una risposta in coro ...facciamo amen
> sta a guardà er capello


E che ne potrebbe mai sapere un lefevriano preconciliare come me dei solenni riti pastafariani di voi che mangiate la focaccia pei carrugi?
Magari da voi si dice...


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Vi comunico ufficialmente che ho deciso di darmi un contegno....cominciando dall'avatar...perdonatemi se potete


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

io parlerei più dell'immaturità della nostra generazione di genitori e dell'inadeguatezza .
comunque a 23 anni se non ti sei svegliata non hai davanti un gran futuro (già è bello duroe comunque con l'aria che tira)  





Ultimo ha detto:


> si legge ovunque della immaturità dei giovani d'oggi e ora una 23 è diventata?
> 
> Ma anche se non si leggesse, a parte quei rari casi in cui state citando, una 23enne ha 23 anni o no? cioè fino a circa 17 o 18 anni sono adolescenti, dopo diventano tutti maturi così boom boom boom ?


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

in riferimento alla 23 enne in questione vi garantisco che non era per niente una preda ma una che si voleva far predare con grande urgenza....:sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlerei più dell'immaturità della nostra generazione di genitori e dell'inadeguatezza .
> comunque a 23 anni se non ti sei svegliata non hai davanti un gran futuro (già è bello duroe comunque con l'aria che tira)


ah.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

comunque ho questa mascherina da ochetta, che parlo a fare?
chiedo scusa


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlerei più dell'immaturità della nostra generazione di genitori e dell'inadeguatezza .
> comunque a 23 anni se non ti sei svegliata non hai davanti un gran futuro (già è bello duroe comunque con l'aria che tira)



Minerva a 23 anni stai ancora studiando, stai ancora chiedendo a papy i soldi per la pizza, o perlomeno io spero che sia così, poi certo ci sono casi e casi, ma di solito credo sia così, e se è così azzo posso immaginarmi la maturità che ne può derivare dal vivere la vita protetti e coccolati, come è giusto che sia ancora a quell'età. Ehm ok non sono piccoli, ma molto più fragili e predisposti a essere p'resi in giro da un uomo maturo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero madre, capirai


:applauso:

non so perchè ho pensato a tua figlia. Se non sbaglio ha più o meno quella età. Credi che possa essere una preda facile?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto ho sempre apprezzato il tuo non esser mai gattamorta.lode


Anche per par condicio con tutti questi morti di figa che vengono bastonati a giorni alterni  :-D


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> si legge ovunque della immaturità dei giovani d'oggi e ora una 23 è diventata?
> 
> Ma anche se non si leggesse, a parte quei rari casi in cui state citando, una 23enne ha 23 anni o no? cioè fino a circa 17 o 18 anni sono adolescenti, dopo diventano tutti maturi così boom boom boom ?


ma cazzarola se a 23 anni non sei in grado di decidere con chi scopare secondo me devi farti vedere da uno bravo


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

come giusto che sia fino ad un certo punto.
io ho una figlia ancora più grande che si è laureata a pieni voti ma che dopo il liceo si è data da fare con noi e altrove per mantenersi per sua voglia legittima ( e ne sono fiera ) di sana indipendenza .


Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva a 23 anni stai ancora studiando, stai ancora chiedendo a papy i soldi per la pizza, o perlomeno io spero che sia così, poi certo ci sono casi e casi, ma di solito credo sia così, e se è così azzo posso immaginarmi la maturità che ne può derivare dal vivere la vita protetti e coccolati, come è giusto che sia ancora a quell'età. Ehm ok non sono piccoli, ma molto più fragili e predisposti a essere p'resi in giro da un uomo maturo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma cazzarola se a 23 anni non sei in grado di decidere con chi scopare secondo me devi farti vedere da uno bravo


che sei in grado certo, ma che un uomo maturo possa raggirarti facilmente è credo più facile, no? E se questo è vero, è vero quello che ha scritto Fantastica, se è vero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma cazzarola se a 23 anni non sei in grado di decidere con chi scopare secondo me *devi farti vedere da uno bravo*


...che decide per te.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> ...che decide per te.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come giusto che sia fino ad un certo punto.
> io ho una figlia ancora più grande che si è laureata a pieni voti ma che dopo il liceo si è data da fare con noi e altrove per mantenersi per sua voglia legittima ( e ne sono fiera ) di sana indipendenza .



:mrgreen: Lo so che ne sei fierissima, a parte quando dipinge certe ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ho questa mascherina da ochetta, che parlo a fare?
> chiedo scusa


Sei pronta per la festa di carnevale priveé a Venezia a cui mi hanno testè invitato. Purtroppo il tuba è già impegnato per cui ti cedo volentieri il posto con accompagnatore a tua scelta 
:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Il fatto che solo ora che ti ha tradita tu ti senta libera di tradire potrebbe nascondere una rivalsa che magari neppure tu immagini. Il rischio è il contraccolpo. Dopo aver tradito, potresti sentirti "sporca", perché se non lo hai mai fatto non sai come ti sentirai davvero dopo (ora c'è molta euforia, ma la devi scontare, e c'è da considerare che se in passato non l'hai mai fatto, avrai delle regole morali interne che tendono a sconsigliarlo). 

Avrai roba grossa da nascondere con tuo marito, con il quale dovrai fingere, non esseere te stessa, impersonare un personaggio. Rientrerai a casa dopo il sesso e dovrai pretendere di essere stanca o raccontare una serata inventata. Insomma, gli equilibri potrebbero cambiare. 

Premesso che è irrilevante se io (o altri) pensano che valga o meno la pena, il messaggio che anche io (e altri, magari in maniera aggressiva) ti mandano è che c'è il serio rischio che le conseguenze del tuo gesto non saranno solo un flirt. Potrebbero essere molto più complesse, ed impattare seriamente il tuo rapporto. E siccome a questo progetto ci sei arrivata dopo un tradimento, il sospetto che, magari inconsciamente dietro ci sia più che una "sana voglia di tradire" (mi si conceda l'espressione poetica) ma sentimenti e dinamiche molto più profonde è alto. 

Ed allora, premesso che mi pare improbabile che tu vi rinunzi, magari tieni sotto analisi le tue reazioni ed l'impatto sul rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che sei in grado certo, ma che un uomo maturo possa *raggirarti *facilmente è credo più facile, no? E se questo è vero, è vero quello che ha scritto Fantastica, se è vero.


Allora decidiamoci. 
Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
Q me qualcosa non torna
Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Vi comunico ufficialmente che ho deciso di darmi un contegno....cominciando dall'avatar...perdonatemi se potete


Tesoro era solo una dritta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora decidiamoci.
> Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
> Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
> Q me qualcosa non torna
> Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?


Penso di sì. Ci sono ventitreenni di entrambe le specie.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusa*



farfalla ha detto:


> Allora decidiamoci.
> Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
> Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
> Q me qualcosa non torna
> Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?


Perche usare questa scrittura inurbana?Anima ha tutte le ragioni,infondo siamo nel 2014,è giusto cogliere l'attimo,anche se di carne.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora decidiamoci.
> Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
> Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
> Q me qualcosa non torna
> Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?


le gggiovani sono ghiotte di quarantenni di bell'aspetto, mi dicono gli amici


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora decidiamoci.
> Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
> Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
> Q me qualcosa non torna
> Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?


Non è più semplice, perchè presuppone la presa d'atto del fatto che una persona possa ragionare con la propria testa. 
E accettare il libero arbitrio (degli altri) non è una conquista facile, sai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche usare questa scrittura inurbana?Anima ha tutte le ragioni,infondo siamo nel 2014,è giusto cogliere l'attimo,anche se di carne.


Ma la smetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è più semplice, perchè presuppone la presa d'atto del fatto che una persona possa ragionare con la propria testa.
> E accettare il libero arbitrio (degli altri) non è una conquista facile, sai?


Sono candidamente d'accordo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> le gggiovani sono ghiotte di quarantenni di bell'aspetto, mi dicono gli amici


A me hanno informato che invece non esistono più le mezze stagione


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è più semplice, perchè presuppone la presa d'atto del fatto che una persona possa ragionare con la propria testa.
> E accettare il libero arbitrio (degli altri) non è una conquista facile, sai?



ne prendo atto
Io so che se mio marito scoprisse che l'ho tradito e si sfogasse dicendo che ero in un momento difficile e che qualcuno si è approfittato di me mi girerebbero ampiamente i coglioni (scusa Oscuro le scatoline :mrgreen


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la smetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?mi scuso pronatemente,ci terrei a non provocare offesa alcuna.Porgo lei mie scuse.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> ne prendo atto
> Io so che se mio marito scoprisse che l'ho tradito e si sfogasse dicendo che ero in un momento difficile e che qualcuno si è approfittato di me mi girerebbero ampiamente i coglioni (scusa Oscuro le scatoline :mrgreen


Grazie,cerchiamo di moderarci tutti!


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,cerchiamo di moderarci tutti!


cazzo cazzo cazzo


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me hanno informato che invece non esistono più le mezze stagione


ma sai che questa cosa l'hanno detta anche a me? ma che per caso conosci franco?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono candidamente d'accordo.


Prendi questo e vedrai che passa. 
Per bocca, eh! Non cogliere tutte le occasioni propizie per dilaniare quel povero sfintere...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,cerchiamo di moderarci tutti!



Da come sei calmo son sicuro che vieni da una raganellata.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prendi questo e vedrai che passa.
> Per bocca, eh! Non cogliere tutte le occasioni propizie per dilaniare quel povero sfintere...
> View attachment 8037



Che minchia c'entra mio cugino antimicotico con lo sfintere anale?

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ne prendo atto
> Io so che se mio marito scoprisse che l'ho tradito e si sfogasse dicendo che ero in un momento difficile e che qualcuno si è approfittato di me mi girerebbero ampiamente i coglioni (scusa Oscuro le scatoline :mrgreen


Significa che ti considera una cretina. Scusa oscuro, intendevo sprovveduta.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Prsident*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prendi questo e vedrai che passa.
> Per bocca, eh! Non cogliere tutte le occasioni propizie per dilaniare quel povero sfintere...
> View attachment 8037


Mio dio che volgarità.No grazie.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che minchia c'entra mio cugino antimicotico con lo sfintere anale?
> 
> Buscopann


Ha detto lui "candidamente".
E poi se concorda con me gli è presa una patologia grave.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Da come sei calmo son sicuro che vieni da una raganellata.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa significa raganella?ma come scrivi?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa significa raganella?ma come scrivi?


hai depelato il deteretano?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa significa raganella?ma come scrivi?


E' ora che cambi avatar 
http://www.fashionnewsmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Enzo-Miccio1.jpg


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ha detto lui "candidamente".
> E poi se concorda con me gli è presa una patologia grave.


Ah. ora comprendo.
Ma la candegina non è meglio? Ammazza tutto e non serve neppure la ricetta

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusami*



miss acacia ha detto:


> hai depelato il deteretano?


Ma scusa sono domande da fare?sono cose personali.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa sono domande da fare?sono cose personali.


ma l hai detto tu stamattina....
io chiedevo.
cazzo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Significa che ti considera una cretina. Scusa oscuro, intendevo sprovveduta.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma l hai detto tu stamattina....
> io chiedevo.
> cazzo


Perchè ti inalberi?stamane c'era il vecchio oscuro.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ti inalberi?stamane c'era il vecchio oscuro.


perche mi manca


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche mi manca


anche a me
E poi almeno lui prometteva, prometteva, fa niente se non ha mai mantenuto ma almeno vivevamo nell'illusione:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma sai che questa cosa l'hanno detta anche a me? ma che per caso conosci franco?


L'amico de coso ?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche a me
> E poi almeno lui prometteva, prometteva, fa niente se non ha mai mantenuto ma almeno vivevamo nell'illusione:mrgreen:


anfatti


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Oh*



miss acacia ha detto:


> perche mi manca


Oh ma come può mancarvi quell'incivile?quel terrone mangiapane a tradimento?sempre volgare,under class,sociopatico,sempre allegro,chissà cosa aveva da essere allegro poi.A me non manca per nulla,troppo prima donna,caciarone un napoletano nell'accezione negativa del termine,sempre che possa esserci una positiva.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh ma come può mancarvi quell'incivile?quel terrone mangiapane a tradimento?sempre volgare,under class,sociopatico,sempre allegro,chissà cosa aveva da essere allegro poi.A me non manca per nulla,troppo prima donna,caciarone un napoletano nell'accezione negativa del termine,sempre che possa esserci una positiva.


ehhhh era sexy...


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'amico de coso ?


siiii, mortacci quand'è piccolo il mondo. Salutame er patata


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Leporello diceva invece alla scornata donna Elvira, parlando del suo padrone Don Giovanni "...sua passion predominante è la giovin principiante".
> 
> Sono scuole di pensiero differenti, entrambe con eminenti rappresentanti, un po' come gli aristotelici e i platonici.


Io sto dalla parte dei platonici.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ehhhh era sexy...


Bella mia, sexy?mutande rasta,gialle davanti marroni dietro,sexy?questo atteggiamento mellifluo io sono io e voi non siete nessuno.Io sono dolcemente sexy!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella mia, sexy?mutande rasta,gialle davanti marroni dietro,sexy?questo atteggiamento mellifluo io sono io e voi non siete nessuno.Io sono dolcemente sexy!


assolutamente si....
facciamo 2 coccole?


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sto dalla parte dei platonici.


Anche io!upper class!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> assolutamente si....
> facciamo 2 coccole?


Ma certo amore mio.vorrei solo conoscerti meglio,sono uno difficile.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo amore mio.vorrei solo conoscerti meglio,sono uno difficile.



amore mio?
conoscerci? uno difficile?

e pensare che il mio culo aspettava di essere bip bip bip bip dal vecchio oscuro....
ma mi dai il suo numero almeno? gli faccio un colpo di telefono al volo....vedi come torna


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> amore mio?
> conoscerci? uno difficile?
> 
> e pensare che il mio culo aspettava di essere bip bip bip bip dal vecchio oscuro....
> ma mi dai il suo numero almeno? gli faccio un colpo di telefono al volo....vedi come torna


Per fortuna quel cafone non torna più.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna quel cafone non torna più.


eddai...............................................................................................
uffa dai......
maddaiiiii e che palle....
edai......massssssuuuuuuuu
suvvia
oibo'


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

*cara panterona*

grazie per il grigio.....
bonvoiage


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu credi davvero che esistano persone non in grado di offrire amore?
> e nel caso tu lo creda, pensi che queste persone possano essere quelle morte dentro causa: tradimenti, lutti, drammi....?
> io non credo.
> ti porto un esempio. mia madre, e' letteralemente morta dentro. non esiste, lo vedi dagli occhi spenti e vuoti, non leggi nulla in lei. non c'e'.
> ...


Si esistono i vampiri succhiamore....
E finisce sempre così sempre....

Senti carina te l'avevo detto che dopo la polpa ci stava l'osso...


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!!  Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!!


Quindi se mentre tu tradisci tuo marito vieni a scoprire che anche
lui ti tradisce di nuovo,l'affronterai serenamente questo tradimento
o no?giusto per curiosita chiedo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stamattina ti ho risposto col telefono e non riuscivo a capire che cazzo di avatar avevi.
> A forza di aguzzare gli occhietti ho visto
> Consiglio da amica:se vuoi essere una traditrice nonché scopatrice seria togli quella roba, è penosa


Grande matra :smile:


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Anima libera, benvenuta, bello anima libera e dice già tutto.

Non sbagli, e non lasciarlo per scrupoli che tuo marito non si è fatto. Consideralo un antidoto e uno psicologo.

Come hai detto tu finchè dura. 

Cerca solo di essere discreta, non per tuo marito, chissenefrega dei traditori, per tuo figlio.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ti invidio. tu sei anima libera...io mi sento una leonessa in gabbia. goditi tutto e non aver sensi di colpa per nessuno!



Cavoli Circe, mi sorprendi, un abbraccio!


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti spesso succede questo...
> Come ha detto il conte:
> "chi la fa l'aspetti".
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


A me non piace proprio questo tuo comportamento, mi da proprio un senso di fastidio. 
E' piuttosto contraddittorio, secondo me, per quello che dici di aver passato.
Hai accusato il colpo, è stato uno shock...e alla fine ti stai comportando proprio come la 23?  
Non sarai mica una di quelle che era fedele perché lo era anche il marito?
E ti prego, è successo e basta non si può leggere...
Mah...mi ritiro nel mio antro...


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!!  *Sono disincantata* ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!!



E no carissima, disincantata sono io, e felicissima di esserlo!


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu credi davvero che esistano persone non in grado di offrire amore?
> e nel caso tu lo creda, pensi che queste persone possano essere quelle morte dentro causa: tradimenti, lutti, drammi....?
> io non credo.
> ti porto un esempio. mia madre, e' letteralemente morta dentro. non esiste, lo vedi dagli occhi spenti e vuoti, non leggi nulla in lei. non c'e'.
> ...



Che tenera che sei Miss, e tu coccolala appena puoi, peccato viviate lontano.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E no carissima, disincantata sono io, e felicissima di esserlo!


Ok prendo atto  cara disincantata !!


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E no carissima, disincantata sono io, e felicissima di esserlo!


E vero!A volte penso di definirmi disincantata ma poi penso che la Disincantata 
qui e una sola ed :up:evito!Sei fortissima


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me non piace proprio questo tuo comportamento, mi da proprio un senso di fastidio.
> E' piuttosto contraddittorio, secondo me, per quello che dici di aver passato.
> Hai accusato il colpo, è stato uno shock...e alla fine ti stai comportando proprio come la 23?
> Non sarai mica una di quelle che era fedele perché lo era anche il marito?
> ...


D accordissimo con te e non capisco quelli che la spingono a farlo xché oramai il patto esclusivo è venuto meno o altro. Che gliene fotte, tanto il matrimonio non è il loro...
Lo dico da tradito.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> D accordissimo con te e non capisco quelli che la spingono a farlo xché oramai il patto esclusivo è venuto meno o altro. Che gliene fotte, tanto il matrimonio non è il loro...
> Lo dico da tradito.


E' difficile non provare un senso di fastidio di fronte a un tradimento, soprattutto quando il traditore non prova sensi di colpa e si trastulla nella sua goduria.
Però è anche vero che ci sono casi in cui i comportamenti possono essere capiti. Non giustificati, ma capiti. Alla fine se andrà a sbattere la testa contro un muro sarà lei a pagarne le conseguenze, non noi. Noi però mica possiamo augurarglielo.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> D accordissimo con te e non capisco quelli che la spingono a farlo xché oramai il patto esclusivo è venuto meno o altro. Che gliene fotte, tanto il matrimonio non è il loro...
> Lo dico da tradito.


Beh non e che lei ha scritto qui perche insicura se tradire 
o meno.La signora era gia decisa e non la stanno spingendo.
Se lei riesce a gestire la cosa e si sente bene e pur libera di farlo.
In fondo chi la fa la aspetti.Poi suo marito non si e fatto tutti
sti scrupoli.Evidentemente e anche riuscita a ridimensionare il rapporto
con il marito.Non tutti sarebbero capaci di fare come lei.Sicuramente
non io e te...Quello che infastidisce piuttosto e che come se ostentasse questa
sua voglia di tradire il marito.Era gia decisa.Che senso aveva scrivere qui?


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Un grande. :umile::umiledue:
> Stringigli la mano da parte mia.



Allora che faresti a mio marito 24/54?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ah quanto è breve la via
che conduce il tradito
a tradir lo monno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nessun mai diria
che un cuor tradito
dissoluto divien

Ahimè lasso....
di fotter con il mio casso...
tutta colpa del tuo passo...

Malandrino e traditor...


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo. Una preda facilissima.



Non sono prede, spesso sono felini.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma cazzarola se a 23 anni non sei in grado di decidere con chi scopare secondo me devi farti vedere da uno bravo


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora decidiamoci.
> Se un uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato il puttanone che lo tira scemo fino a convincerlo a tradire la moglie
> Poi quando accade è uno stronzo perchè ha raggirato una povera dolce creatura di 23 ANNI
> Q me qualcosa non torna
> Ma pensare semplicemente che lei aveva voglia di una scopata e trovasse attraente un uomo molto più grande (e chiamala scema aggiungo ) e siano finiti a letto senza che nessuno dei due fosse incapace in intendere e di volere no è più semplice?



Infatti è una scelta tra persone maggiorenni, avessero anche 60 anni di differenza.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Beh non e che lei ha scritto qui perche insicura se tradire
> o meno.La signora era gia decisa e non la stanno spingendo.
> Se lei riesce a gestire la cosa e si sente bene e pur libera di farlo.
> In fondo chi la fa la aspetti.Poi suo marito non si e fatto tutti
> ...



Io non l'ho presa come voi, non mi sembra ostentazione,  probabilmente si recepiscono le cose in base allo stato d'animo e si vorrebbe avere conforto di aver fatto la scelta giusta anche quando 'non la sentiamo' tale o la patiamo.

Capisco benissimo come si sente chi, tradito,  altrochè se lo capisco, è ancora nella fase del 'perdono? resto?  me ne vado?,  lomandoaffanculo? però non vedo perchè non possa entrare qui chiunque, visto che c'è chi entra solo per elencare quante ne conta e quanto sono giovani, o elementi che sembrano quelli che amano  sbeffeggiare altri da un pulpito di onnipotenza,  benvenga anche animabella per raccontare la sua storia, e sentire i pareri pro e contro.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma senti sei venuta qui a sbroccolare?
> hai gia un amante no?
> allora
> 
> cospargetemi di rossi forza su....vi sfido


sbroccolare ma non è broccolare  va bè ma che ti importa


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Beh non e che lei ha scritto qui perche insicura se tradire
> o meno.La signora era gia decisa e non la stanno spingendo.
> Se lei riesce a gestire la cosa e si sente bene e pur libera di farlo.
> In fondo chi la fa la aspetti.Poi suo marito non si e fatto tutti
> ...



E dove dovevo scriverlo...io sono entrata nel forum e ho letto confessionale....e mi sembrava il luogo adatto....


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sono prede, spesso sono felini.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> E dove dovevo scriverlo...io sono entrata nel forum e ho letto confessionale....e mi sembrava il luogo adatto....


Più che altro, magari, ci si chiede come mai sei vendita nel forum. Tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Più che altro, magari, ci si chiede come mai sei vendita nel forum. Tutto qui.


Usi anche tu iPad : vendita=venuta :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> E dove dovevo scriverlo...io sono entrata nel forum e ho letto confessionale....e mi sembrava il luogo adatto....


Credo che voglian dire che di solito chi arriva qui esponendo la sua storia da tradito/a o traditore/trice mostra delle perplessità, timori, dubbi, sensi di colpa, sofferenza, insicurezza ect invece tu sei arrivata qui con la leggerezza di una che deve comunicare una novità entusiasmante nella sua vita .... Senza nessuna domanda da fare quindi il dubbio e' sorto in alcuni:  come mai hai scelto di scrivere qui ? Per semplice condivisione, per farci comprendere che si può tradire con serenità o solo perché il forum ti piace? ( in effetti star qui può esser divertente ) :smile:


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non l'ho presa come voi, non mi sembra ostentazione,  probabilmente si recepiscono le cose in base allo stato d'animo e si vorrebbe avere conforto di aver fatto la scelta giusta anche quando 'non la sentiamo' tale o la patiamo.
> 
> Capisco benissimo come si sente chi, tradito,  altrochè se lo capisco, è ancora nella fase del 'perdono? resto?  me ne vado?,  lomandoaffanculo? però non vedo perchè non possa entrare qui chiunque, visto che c'è chi entra solo per elencare quante ne conta e quanto sono giovani, o elementi che sembrano quelli che amano  sbeffeggiare altri da un pulpito di onnipotenza,  benvenga anche animabella per raccontare la sua storia, e sentire i pareri pro e contro.


Ma per l'amor di Dio io mica dico che qui devono scrivere solo i cornuti feriti(me per prima) che cercono ancora
di uscirne.Anzi mi complimento con anima libera che dopo la battosta si e ripresa subito e ha trovato
un modo per recuperare subito anche la sua autostima e fiducia in se...ma mi chiedevo solamente che tipo
di risposta e consiglio cercava visto che era gia decisa.Presupponendo che alla fine non cercava consiglio
ho pensato al ostentazione e non lo nego.Erano solo ipotesi e mai giudizi.Punto.


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che voglian dire che di solito chi arriva qui esponendo la sua storia da tradito/a o traditore/trice mostra delle perplessità, timori, dubbi, sensi di colpa, sofferenza, insicurezza ect invece tu sei arrivata qui con la leggerezza di una che deve comunicare una novità entusiasmante nella sua vita .... Senza nessuna domanda da fare quindi il dubbio e' sorto in alcuni:  come mai hai scelto di scrivere qui ? Per semplice condivisione, per farci comprendere che si può tradire con serenità o solo perché il forum ti piace? ( in effetti star qui può esser divertente ) :smile:


Volevo esprimere lo stesso identico concetto...hai fatto prima di me


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Rispondo con 12 ore di ritardo senza leggere le altre risposte.
Per me non ci avete provato per niente. Avete ignorato la crisi, sei passata oltre il tradimento ma siete al ounto di prima e stai trovando lo stesso espediente che ha trovato lui.
Che treno hai paura di perdere? Il diretto chat>motel?:singleeye:


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Usi anche tu iPad : vendita=venuta :smile:


Cavolo, hai ragione? Di solito ci sto attento.....
Pardonnez-moi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Cavolo, hai ragione? Di solito ci sto attento.....
> Pardonnez-moi.


Come ti capisco ... Io e iPad abbiamo una relazione di amore-odio sto meditando di lasciarlo visto le cazzate che "scrive" :singleeye: Se continua così torno al mio ex amore il pc :mrgreen:


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

*L'idea*

Che ho io, è che voglia fare due chiacchiere in compagnia.
in ogni caso, non è la prima di questo tipo che arriva qui...


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ti capisco ... Io e iPad abbiamo una relazione di amore-odio sto meditando di lasciarlo visto le cazzate che "scrive" :singleeye: Se continua così torno al mio ex amore il pc :mrgreen:


Vuoi dire mac, vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Che ho io, è che voglia fare due chiacchiere in compagnia.
> in ogni caso, non è la prima di questo tipo che arriva qui...


Ma fa bene figurati ci mancherebbe anche io son entrata qui per pura curiosità ma devo dire che ho specificato subito


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sono prede, spesso sono felini.


E vedi un po' cosa ci tocca di vedere. Arriviamo ai novanta anni senza troppo sforzo, ma cominciamo a praticare posizioni kamasutra intorno ai tre lustri. Poi ci stupiamo se uno sulla soglia dei 60 anni gli viene la fregola.
Io non ho nulla contro la fregola dei vecchi, s'intende. Ma non c'è di che lagnarsi, signora mia. Che tempi, che costumi!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, lo cerca disperatamente...
> Perchè non ne ha da offrire.


A volte ti amo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vuoi dire mac, vero?


No un modesto HP


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No un modesto HP


Da HP ad Ipad?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu credi davvero che esistano persone non in grado di offrire amore?
> e nel caso tu lo creda, pensi che queste persone possano essere quelle morte dentro causa: tradimenti, lutti, drammi....?
> io non credo.
> ti porto un esempio. mia madre, e' letteralemente morta dentro. non esiste, lo vedi dagli occhi spenti e vuoti, non leggi nulla in lei. non c'e'.
> ...


Tu sei proprio bella.
Chiunque ha amore da offrire ma se ha subito atroci delusioni deve capire che non lo sta buttando nella spazzatura.
Chi invece è affamato mangia anche gli avanzi.
Sono cose diverse.
Ho apprezzato la frase lapidaria di Rabarbaro che non vedo assoluta ma riferita a chi è in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Da HP ad Ipad?


Già ... Scioccante ?!:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato dell'avviso che non esista nessuno così povero da non aver nienete da dare e nessuno così ricco da non poter ricevere nulla.
> Essere morto dentro, nel senso che qui intendo, non è quel profondo senso di prostrazione fisica e d'animo che accompagna e segue drammi e prove quanto si voglia dure o terribili, giacchè quelle nulla tolgono dell'amore e della sua sostanza.
> Io dico della morte affettiva sintomatica che coglie chi dice di voler bene al marito e intanto si copula l'amante.
> Essa è una stravagante forma di confondenza che imita, sbagliando, ciò che non riesce a produrre in forma autentica.
> ...


:up: devo imparare a leggere prima di scrivere


----------



## cavaliere (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> un napoletano nell'accezione negativa del termine,sempre che possa esserci una positiva.


qui ti sei tradito ed hai mostrato la tua natura.... (che mi piace, anche se non son frocio!)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello mi sembra giusto.Credo che sia giusto condividere con tuo marito questa cosa bellissima che ti è capitata non sarebbe giusto vivertela solo per te,se è bella è bella.Non essere egoista.raccontagli tutto,vedrai che anche lui apprezzerà stà cosa bella e ti inviterà a viverla senza se e senza ma...................!


Non riesco a darti un verde da un mese.
Sta volta te lo comunico perché almeno ci sia simbolico.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio non credo sian le sue,di anima libera intendo ... A meno che non ami l'esibizionismo tout court ma così a occhio e croce è un immagine fotoshoppata  ... Questo per dire che qui gli ometti mi sembran più svegli di quelli che si lasciano irretire da una foto incerta :mrgreen: Spero :unhappy:


Illusa. E allora perché userebbero donne per vendere pneumatici?


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già ... Scioccante ?!:singleeye::singleeye:


No, ma io win solo per lavoro.
a casa mac, dove win, per inciso, gira meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Illusa. E allora perché userebbero donne per vendere pneumatici?


Ma qui ci son quelli più scaltri ...no ?! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto:  ellamadonna!!!
> 
> Devo pensarci, se essere un ago della bilancia su Corna.net sia qualcosa di cui andar fiera oppure no... A naso, non tanto
> 
> ...


Eh sì è così.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui ci son quelli più scaltri ...no ?! :rotfl::rotfl:


 nel cercare di fasi la modella


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> nel cercare di fasi la modella


 Dici che se metteva l'avatar tipo la vecchina che ha messo Min giorni fa avrebbe avuto meno successo il 3D? Ma non so


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che grazie caro!!
> Mi sembri la bimba a cui hanno regalato le caramelline e se le vuole mangiare. Tu come hai reagito qnd hai saputo del tradimento?? Immagino gli hai detto una marea di porcate, gli hai tirato la merda in faccia e magari pure menato ed ora tu stessa dici "grazie caro"?? I coglioni sotto ce li ha ancora qualcuno???


Vuol passare alla coppia aperta senza chiarire niente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar, ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un uomo che è stato tradito.
> Ma quando ti vengono queste sparate, prova a contare fino a 10 e poi ripensaci.
> Ma tu realizzi che al posto di Nicola potrebbe esserci tua moglie?


Lothar ne ha conosciute davvero tante ma Empatia non l'ha neanche mai incrociata.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma per l'amor di Dio io mica dico che qui devono scrivere solo i cornuti feriti(me per prima) che cercono ancora
> di uscirne.Anzi mi complimento con anima libera che dopo la battosta si e ripresa subito e ha trovato
> un modo per recuperare subito anche la sua autostima e fiducia in se...ma mi chiedevo solamente che tipo
> di risposta e consiglio cercava visto che era gia decisa.Presupponendo che alla fine non cercava consiglio
> ho pensato al ostentazione e non lo nego.Erano solo ipotesi e mai giudizi.Punto.



Forse, avendo scritto alla fine 'sbaglio?', voleva solo essere rassicurata, capita anche quello, o magari condividere con qualcuno la gioia di aver incontrato qualcuno che le piace molto.

Allora dobbiamo anche spiegarci tanti altri che scrivono e fingono allegria e serenità ma sarebbe tutto da sondare.

Come stai carissima?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche da parte mia...pero'pure 53 contro 27 non e'stato male.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E a tua figlia è piaciuto con il tuo amico?


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse, avendo scritto alla fine 'sbaglio?', voleva solo essere rassicurata, capita anche quello, o magari condividere con qualcuno la gioia di aver incontrato qualcuno che le piace molto.
> 
> Allora dobbiamo anche spiegarci tanti altri che scrivono e fingono allegria e serenità ma sarebbe tutto da sondare.
> 
> Come stai carissima?


Sto meglio.A volte con ricadute ma meglio.Per fortuna anche lui
e cambiato...almeno sembra.Sicuramente e piu rispettoso e:blank:
prova ad approcciarmi come non faceva prima.Fiori,regali,cenette
...Vivo alla giornata insomma e vedremo.Tu?Come stai?
P.S:Mi fa sperare bene che anche lui ha iniziato la psicoterapia.Meno male
il psicoterapeuta e uomo senno mi preoccupavo


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sto meglio.A volte con ricadute ma meglio.Per fortuna anche lui
> e cambiato...almeno sembra.Sicuramente e piu rispettoso e
> prova ad approcciarmi come non faceva prima.Fiori,regali,cenette
> ...Vivo alla giornata insomma e vedremo.Tu?Come stai?



Mi fa piacere, stai sempre all'erta, non devi permettergli più di mancarti di rispetto, e non parlo di tradimenti, proprio rispetto, verso te e i bambini. 

Io sto bene, sono ancora al mare, il tempo vola e tra tre giorni tornerò a casa.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che se metteva l'avatar tipo la vecchina che ha messo Min giorni fa avrebbe avuto meno successo il 3D? Ma non so


Ne sono certa.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne sono certa.



Pure io.


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> E dove dovevo scriverlo...io sono entrata nel forum e ho letto confessionale....e mi sembrava il luogo adatto....


tranquilla è il luogo adatto.

però non ho capito una cosa,dai tuoi post: questa è la prima volta che hai l'occasione per tradire tuo marito o è semplicemente la prima volta che non senti scrupoli a farlo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sto meglio.A volte con ricadute ma meglio.Per fortuna anche lui
> e cambiato...almeno sembra.Sicuramente e piu rispettoso e:blank:
> prova ad approcciarmi come non faceva prima.Fiori,regali,cenette
> ...Vivo alla giornata insomma e vedremo.Tu?Come stai?
> ...


E' un segno di impegno, comunque vada.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla è il luogo adatto.
> 
> però non ho capito una cosa,dai tuoi post: questa è la prima volta che hai l'occasione per tradire tuo marito o è semplicemente la prima volta che non senti scrupoli a farlo?


Mi spieghi cosa intendi con occasione per tradire, in senso generale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' ora che cambi avatar
> http://www.fashionnewsmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Enzo-Miccio1.jpg



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' ora che cambi avatar
> http://www.fashionnewsmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Enzo-Miccio1.jpg


Oddio enzino noooooo


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere, stai sempre all'erta, non devi permettergli più di mancarti di rispetto, e non parlo di tradimenti, proprio rispetto, verso te e i bambini.
> 
> Io sto bene, sono ancora al mare, il tempo vola e tra tre giorni tornerò a casa.:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere, stai sempre all'erta, non devi permettergli più di mancarti di rispetto, e non parlo di tradimenti, proprio rispetto, verso te e i bambini.
> 
> Io sto bene, sono ancora al mare, il tempo vola e tra tre giorni tornerò a casa.:rotfl:


Ancora al mare?Bello!Beata te!Ti ringrazio sai?Tu e Daniela m'avete fatto forza  i primi tempi.E ringrazio anche Perplesso e Wolf
tra i primi che m'hanno risposto.E ovviamente un grande abbraccio a Scared!Stavo troppo male in quei tempi e non potevo
neanche parlarne con i miei.Non volevo dare un dispiacere e farli preoccupare.Grazie davvero.


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa intendi con occasione per tradire, in senso generale?


un uomo interessante ai tuoi occhi,tempo e luogo adatti per concludere,tuo stato d'animo,varie ed eventuali.

insomma tutti gli ingredienti necessari,tranne quello fondamentale: la volontà


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un segno di impegno, comunque vada.


Si.E un segno d'impegno.Glel'ho avevo messo come
condizione quando mi disse che non voleva firmare.
Chissa forse un giorno saro anch'io un "anima libera"
(a parte il tradimento,non sarei capace e sarei una
pessima amante....)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> un uomo interessante ai tuoi occhi,tempo e luogo adatti per concludere,tuo stato d'animo,varie ed eventuali.
> 
> insomma tutti gli ingredienti necessari,tranne quello fondamentale: la volontà


Ecco vedi per me dipende in gran parte dallo stato d'animo perché se non hai la disponibilità per altri non noti una persona interessanti, non la frequenti in modo da esserne attratta, non crei il tempo e il luogo.
O, per altro verso, quando hai la disponibilità persone adatte e interessanti ne trovi e poi crei tempi e luoghi adatti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si.E un segno d'impegno.Glel'ho avevo messo come
> condizione quando mi disse che non voleva firmare.
> Chissa forse un giorno saro anch'io un "anima libera"
> (a parte il tradimento,non sarei capace e *sarei una
> pessima amante.*...)


Questo non è detto. 
Possiamo essere in tanti modi diversi. Certamente bisogna sentirsi di esserlo.
Ora sarebbe strano se tu lo fossi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ancora al mare?Bello!Beata te!Ti ringrazio sai?Tu e Daniela m'avete fatto forza  i primi tempi.E ringrazio anche Perplesso e Wolf
> tra i primi che m'hanno risposto.E ovviamente un grande abbraccio a Scared!Stavo troppo male in quei tempi e non potevo
> neanche parlarne con i miei.Non volevo dare un dispiacere e farli preoccupare.Grazie davvero.



E di cosa cara, non c'è come aver provato per capire ancora meglio.

Si, sono al mare ma qui è un deserto, a me piace molto ma non devo essere tanto registrata.

Forza, il peggio è passato, ora può solo andare meglio.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi per me dipende in gran parte dallo stato d'animo perché se non hai la disponibilità per altri non noti una persona interessanti, non la frequenti in modo da esserne attratta, non crei il tempo e il luogo.
> O, per altro verso, quando hai la disponibilità persone adatte e interessanti ne trovi e poi crei tempi e luoghi adatti.


diciamo che lo stato d'animo allora genera la volontà.   ma resta il fatto che senza volontà, anche se passa l'uomo dei tuoi sogni.... lo lasci passare.

evidentemente la nostra nuova amica,una volta preso atto che il patto di esclusività era stato rotto selvaggiamente dal marito....ha iniziato a fare un percorso mentale molto....Tebano  my 2 cents,ovvio

Da qui nasce la mia domanda se questa sia la prima volta che le si presentava l'occasione per tradire o meno


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che lo stato d'animo allora genera la volontà.   ma resta il fatto che senza volontà, anche se passa l'uomo dei tuoi sogni.... lo lasci passare.
> 
> evidentemente la nostra nuova amica,una volta preso atto che il patto di esclusività era stato rotto selvaggiamente dal marito....ha iniziato a fare un percorso mentale molto....Tebano  my 2 cents,ovvio
> 
> Da qui nasce la mia domanda se questa sia la prima volta che le si presentava l'occasione per tradire o meno


Volevi sapere se avesse mai avuto lo stato d'animo e si fosse repressa.:up:


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi per me dipende in gran parte dallo stato d'animo perché se non hai la disponibilità per altri *non noti una persona interessante,* non la frequenti in modo da esserne attratta, non crei il tempo e il luogo.
> O, per altro verso, quando hai la disponibilità persone adatte e interessanti ne trovi e *poi crei tempi e luoghi adatti*.


:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevi sapere se avesse mai avuto lo stato d'animo e si fosse repressa.:up:


sì,volevo sapere questo,visto che in un post lei parla di sofferenza legata alla fedeltà.   oltre che taglia e coppa di reggiseno,ovviamente 

PS: vabbeh è venerdì sera e ho dovuto asciugare la cantina allagata, concedetemi una battuttaccia di sfogo......


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,volevo sapere questo.   oltre a* taglia e coppa di reggiseno*,ovviamente
> 
> PS: vabbeh è venerdì sera e ho dovuto asciugare la cantina allagata, concedetemi una battuttaccia di sfogo......


Ma sai che è complesso? Non tutte le marche danno soddisfazione? Diciamo che ti va bene dalla C in su?


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è complesso? Non tutte le marche danno soddisfazione? Diciamo che ti va bene dalla C in su?


dalla Terza coppa C in su vanno tutte benissimo


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è detto.
> Possiamo essere in tanti modi diversi. Certamente bisogna sentirsi di esserlo.
> Ora sarebbe strano se tu lo fossi.


Si possiamo essere in modi diversi e vero.Ma penso che ognuno
di noi riconosce i propri limiti ad una certa eta.Io neanche da fidanzata
studentessa libera di agire come voglio in una grande citta(dove non
mi conosceva nessuno) ho mai tradito mio marito.E le occasioni
c'erano.Ma non l'ho fatto.Troppi sarebbero stati i sensi di colpa e
avrei cercato per forza il coinvolgimento emotivo.Poi non so dire bugie
(me lo si legge in faccia) e quando le dico...me le scordo!Oltre che m'annoio
ad inventare scuse.Insomma una frana.Il tradimento bisogna viverlo 
serenamente e io non ci riuscirei.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei immaginato quello che mi sta capitando ne tanto meno di essere qui ora a scrivere su questo forum..:sonar: Dopo un paio d'anni di crisi con mio marito ho scoperto esattamente a febbraio dello scorso anno che lui mi tradiva da circa 8 mesi con una ragazza di quasi 20 meno di lui. Ho accusato il colpo..è stato uno shock ...ho sofferto tantissimo ho perdonato (ma poi si perdona veramente un tradimento?) lui ha scelto di riprovarci e credo che nonostante ci volessimo ancora bene lo abbiamo fatto specialmente per i bambini. E' passato quasi un anno da allora e tra alti e bassi abbiamo ritrovato un certo equilibrio....Ora il problema si è ribaltato....ho cominciato ad uscire assiduamente con delle amiche circa una volta la settimana..Da qualche mese ho conosciuto un uomo (sposato anche lui) e serata dopo serata  chattata dopo chattata la conoscenza si è fatta stretta tanto che questa settimana ci siamo appartati e ci siamo baciati con passione...so che presto ci sarà dell'altro....non l'ho programmato...è successo e basta...non mi sono tirata indietro...anzi ne ho sentito un gran bisogno...e una grande attrazione. Insomma da tradita ora sono diventata una traditrice  e....non mi sento per niente pentita anzi.... per mio marito nutro un grande affetto e gli voglio un gran bene ma......è la prima volta...ho 37 anni e non voglio perdere questo treno.....sbaglio? Nel mio cuore sento che voglio vivere questo flirt finchè dura.


Io proverei a vedere come reagisce tuo marito prima che fai la prova di come ci si sente ... da traditore.

O forse anche no.

Io sono della convinzione che se vi volete veramente bene, allora ti lascerà fare la tua esperienza extraconiugale, gelosissimo probabilmente, incazzato, intrattabile, ma ti lascia fare, senza conseguenze. Diversamente invece se glielo racconti dopo. E peggio ancora se lo scopre.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,volevo sapere questo,visto che in un post lei parla di sofferenza legata alla fedeltà.   oltre che taglia e coppa di reggiseno,ovviamente
> 
> PS: vabbeh è venerdì sera e ho dovuto asciugare la cantina allagata, concedetemi una battuttaccia di sfogo......


Cantina allagata ? Cavolo ma che è successo?!  Sei scusato ... Tanto ti sarebbe interessato a prescindere


----------



## animalibera (19 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate la latitanza ma il fine settimana non si respira un attimo. .sono arrivata a questo forum per curiosità è vero non ho mostrato ne dubbi ne perplessità..
Vi ho raccontato in po di me però le discordanti vostre opinioni al riguardo mi sono utili perché cerco di mettermi sempre in discussione. Non avendo mai letto il forum prima di essermi registrata probabilmente non ne ho compreso esattamente lo spirito . Vorrei fare ancora due chiacchiere in compagnia se me lo permettete ne sarei felice.  Detto questo Buona domenica a tutti voi! !
 .


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Scusate la latitanza ma il fine settimana non si respira un attimo. .sono arrivata a questo forum per curiosità è vero non ho mostrato ne dubbi ne perplessità..
> Vi ho raccontato in po di me però le discordanti vostre opinioni al riguardo mi sono utili perché cerco di mettermi sempre in discussione. Non avendo mai letto il forum prima di essermi registrata probabilmente non ne ho compreso esattamente lo spirito . Vorrei fare ancora due chiacchiere in compagnia se me lo permettete ne sarei felice.  Detto questo Buona domenica a tutti voi! !
> .


Buona domenica, capperi certo che puoi  Va bene anche la curiosità come motivazione ci mancherebbe


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Scusate la latitanza ma il fine settimana non si respira un attimo. .sono arrivata a questo forum per curiosità è vero non ho mostrato ne dubbi ne perplessità..
> Vi ho raccontato in po di me però le discordanti vostre opinioni al riguardo mi sono utili perché cerco di mettermi sempre in discussione. Non avendo mai letto il forum prima di essermi registrata probabilmente non ne ho compreso esattamente lo spirito . Vorrei fare ancora due chiacchiere in compagnia se me lo permettete ne sarei felice.  Detto questo Buona domenica a tutti voi! !
> .


Scusami.Io non volevo offenderti.Forse mi sono spiegata male
E cmq buono e utile confrontarsi anche con altri vissuti.
Buona Domenica anche a te cara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Scusate la latitanza ma il fine settimana non si respira un attimo. .sono arrivata a questo forum per curiosità è vero non ho mostrato ne dubbi ne perplessità..
> Vi ho raccontato in po di me però le discordanti vostre opinioni al riguardo mi sono utili perché cerco di mettermi sempre in discussione. Non avendo mai letto il forum prima di essermi registrata probabilmente non ne ho compreso esattamente lo spirito . Vorrei fare ancora due chiacchiere in compagnia se me lo permettete ne sarei felice.  Detto questo Buona domenica a tutti voi! !
> .


Se non hai dubbi o perplessità è inutile che te li fai venire. 
Buona domenica!


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

ho solo qualche minuto per stare qui ....rileggendo quello che avevo scritto della fiamma ancora accesa..beh ....ripensandoci...mi sembra una gran ..zzata ....diciamo piuttosto che c'è tanto affetto che è meglio va...

Con questo mio ripensamento faccio un passo in dietro...e per ora vi auguro un buon inizio settimana....e se vorrete poi vi racconterò come si sta sviluppando la questione..


----------



## nicola (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ho solo qualche minuto per stare qui ....rileggendo quello che avevo scritto della fiamma ancora accesa..beh ....ripensandoci...mi sembra una gran ..zzata ....diciamo piuttosto che c'è tanto affetto che è meglio va...
> 
> Con questo mio ripensamento faccio un passo in dietro...e per ora vi auguro un buon inizio settimana....e se vorrete poi vi racconterò come si sta sviluppando la questione..


ops..qualcuno/a rimarrà deluso. 
Sono contento che stai frenando. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ho solo qualche minuto per stare qui ....rileggendo quello che avevo scritto della fiamma ancora accesa..beh ....ripensandoci...mi sembra una gran ..zzata ....diciamo piuttosto che c'è tanto affetto che è meglio va...
> 
> Con questo mio ripensamento faccio un passo in dietro...e per ora vi auguro un buon inizio settimana....e se vorrete poi vi racconterò come si sta sviluppando la questione..


Uhm... E' una conferma a ciò che  chiaro non ti è.

La tua entrata qua e la tua sicurezza. domande, risposte, discussioni e quant'altro puoi leggere. In pratica la conversione tua è conferma della tua entrata e posizione iniziale. Ora se vuoi/vogliamo andare a modificare quello che hai scritto in base a ciò che ti scriviamo, ok! basta che la tua non sia una riflessione e un cambiamento che porta dentro radici di astio o vendetta che cerchi per sentirti autorizzata a tradire. 

Se vuoi tradire fallo, ma non cambiare opinione così semplicemente, non avevi perdonato? non avevi la fiamma? A me qualcosa, perdonami, non quadra.

Io mi vivrei la storia extra, riflettendo sulle conseguenze reali che scoprirai soltanto col tempo una volta che hai tradito, soprattutto comincerei a riflettere su quelle responsabilità da accollarsi se qualcosa va male, almeno così eviti inutili mascherate a te stessa e chissà a chi. Evita di cambiare certi contesti scritti, sempre che quello che ho scritto io sia vero.


----------



## nicola (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... E' una conferma a ciò che  chiaro non ti è.
> 
> La tua entrata qua e la tua sicurezza. domande, risposte, discussioni e quant'altro puoi leggere. In pratica la conversione tua è conferma della tua entrata e posizione iniziale. Ora se vuoi/vogliamo andare a modificare quello che hai scritto in base a ciò che ti scriviamo, ok!* basta che la tua non sia una riflessione e un cambiamento che porta dentro radici di astio o vendetta che cerchi per sentirti autorizzata a tradire.
> *
> ...


infatti io ho percepito questo dai suoi interventi e cioè che si sentiva autorizzata a tradirlo. Per carità questo tipo di vendetta ho cercato di attuarla anche io all'inizio, ma dopo aver elaborato e capito che ci sarei, forse, stato peggio ho evitato. Io cmq sn contento x lei.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... E' una conferma a ciò che  chiaro non ti è.
> 
> La tua entrata qua e la tua sicurezza. domande, risposte, discussioni e quant'altro puoi leggere. In pratica la conversione tua è conferma della tua entrata e posizione iniziale. Ora se vuoi/vogliamo andare a modificare quello che hai scritto in base a ciò che ti scriviamo, ok! basta che la tua non sia una riflessione e un cambiamento che porta dentro radici di astio o vendetta che cerchi per sentirti autorizzata a tradire.
> 
> ...



ciao Ultimo..perche'qualcosa deve andare male Ultimo???se stai in campana non verrai mai beccato.........


----------



## zanna (20 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ancora al mare?Bello!Beata te!Ti ringrazio sai?Tu e Daniela m'avete fatto forza  i primi tempi.E ringrazio anche Perplesso e *Wolf*
> tra i primi che m'hanno risposto.E ovviamente un grande abbraccio a Scared!Stavo troppo male in quei tempi e non potevo
> neanche parlarne con i miei.Non volevo dare un dispiacere e farli preoccupare.Grazie davvero.


Però è consolante sapere di aver fatto qualcosa di cui essere addirittura ringraziato ...


----------



## zanna (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo..perche'qualcosa deve andare male Ultimo???*se stai in campana non verrai mai beccato*.........


Il diavolo fa le pentole .... ma non i coperchi!!!


----------



## gas (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Scusate la latitanza ma il fine settimana non si respira un attimo. .sono arrivata a questo forum per curiosità è vero non ho mostrato ne dubbi ne perplessità..
> Vi ho raccontato in po di me però le discordanti vostre opinioni al riguardo mi sono utili perché cerco di mettermi sempre in discussione. Non avendo mai letto il forum prima di essermi registrata probabilmente non ne ho compreso esattamente lo spirito . Vorrei fare ancora due chiacchiere in compagnia se me lo permettete ne sarei felice. Detto questo Buona domenica a tutti voi! !
> .


non hai mostrato dubbi o perplessità rispetto a che cosa?


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non hai mostrato dubbi o perplessità rispetto a che cosa?



mi è stato più volte fatto notare nei vari commenti che sono venuta qui decisa con le domande e già le risposte.


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... E' una conferma a ciò che  chiaro non ti è.
> 
> La tua entrata qua e la tua sicurezza. domande, risposte, discussioni e quant'altro puoi leggere. In pratica la conversione tua è conferma della tua entrata e posizione iniziale. Ora se vuoi/vogliamo andare a modificare quello che hai scritto in base a ciò che ti scriviamo, ok! basta che la tua non sia una riflessione e un cambiamento che porta dentro radici di astio o vendetta che cerchi per sentirti autorizzata a tradire.
> 
> ...




ti assicuro che non mi porto dentro tutto questo astio e questa vendetta anche perchè ne è passato di tempo da quando è scoppiato il bubbone del tradimento di mio marito (una relazione che era durata quasi un anno )....mi sento bene sono tranquilla ho autostima di me stessa e mi sento desiderata come donna....la cosa potrebbe durare un giorno o mesi ma a me non importa la sto vivendo giorno dopo giorno e ...mi sento un gran bene....certo in tutte le cose ci possono essere delle conseguenze...ma dimmi solo il fatto di vivere e respirare comporta dei rischi...cosa facciamo smettiamo di respirare?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non mi porto dentro tutto questo astio e questa vendetta anche perchè ne è passato di tempo da quando è scoppiato il bubbone del tradimento di mio marito (una relazione che era durata quasi un anno )....mi sento bene sono tranquilla ho autostima di me stessa e mi sento desiderata come donna....la cosa potrebbe durare un giorno o mesi ma a me non importa la sto vivendo giorno dopo giorno e ...mi sento un gran bene....certo in tutte le cose ci possono essere delle conseguenze...ma dimmi solo il fatto di vivere e respirare comporta dei rischi...cosa facciamo smettiamo di respirare?


io ti leggo, non ti conosco, quindi quello che percepisco si limita alla lettura delle tue parole...
a me sembra che tu stia cogliendo la palla al balzo per darti alla pazza gioia...
della serie: tu l hai fatto con me, e adesso mi diverto un po io....
guarda che, secondo me, va benissimo viversi i tradimenti in maniera cosi spregiudicata, ognuno fa quel che vuole nella vita...
ma tu mi sembri esaltatissima per questa storia....come se non stessi aspettando altro....
e a maggior ragione poiche e' passato tanto tempo, non credo che tu abbia un bonus da utilizzare. e' sbagliato in qualsiaisi modo si faccia...
boh..


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non mi porto dentro tutto questo astio e questa vendetta anche perchè ne è passato di tempo da quando è scoppiato il bubbone del tradimento di mio marito (una relazione che era durata quasi un anno )....mi sento bene sono tranquilla ho autostima di me stessa e mi sento desiderata come donna....la cosa potrebbe durare un giorno o mesi ma a me non importa la sto vivendo giorno dopo giorno e ...mi sento un gran bene....certo in tutte le cose ci possono essere delle conseguenze...ma dimmi solo il fatto di vivere e respirare comporta dei rischi...cosa facciamo smettiamo di respirare?



Se tu hai notato, io ipotizzo. Lo faccio in base a ciò che scrivi, e quindi che scrivo come risposta o supposizione, d'altronde alla fine se non sbaglio ti ho sempre scritto che se vuoi puoi anche cogliere l'attimo, con la consapevolezza però che anche nel futuro  le azioni che compirai saranno prese con lo stesso equilibrio che adesso tu sembri avere. Niente facciate a cui appigliarsi nel futuro se non la consapevolezza che quello che hai colto lo hai voluto in base a ciò che descrivi ora, prendendosene le responsabilità e non inventandosi paranoiche scusanti distorcendo un passato che adesso ti è chiarissimo.


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu hai notato, io ipotizzo. Lo faccio in base a ciò che scrivi, e quindi che scrivo come risposta o supposizione, d'altronde alla fine se non sbaglio ti ho sempre scritto che se vuoi puoi anche cogliere l'attimo, con la consapevolezza però che anche nel futuro  le azioni che compirai saranno prese con lo stesso equilibrio che adesso tu sembri avere. Niente facciate a cui appigliarsi nel futuro se non la consapevolezza che quello che hai colto lo hai voluto in base a ciò che descrivi ora, prendendosene le responsabilità e non inventandosi paranoiche scusanti distorcendo un passato che adesso ti è chiarissimo.


Si Ultimo mi prendo tutte le responsabilità di quello che faccio ora...hai ragioni il paravento del passato non funziona più..non potrebbe ormai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu hai notato, io ipotizzo. Lo faccio in base a ciò che scrivi, e quindi che scrivo come risposta o supposizione, d'altronde alla fine se non sbaglio ti ho sempre scritto che se vuoi puoi anche cogliere l'attimo, con la consapevolezza però che anche nel futuro  le azioni che compirai saranno prese con lo stesso equilibrio che adesso tu sembri avere. *Niente facciate a cui appigliarsi nel futuro se non la consapevolezza che quello che hai colto lo hai voluto in base a ciò che descrivi ora, prendendosene le responsabilità e non inventandosi paranoiche scusanti distorcendo un passato che adesso ti è chiarissimo.*





anima libera ha detto:


> Si Ultimo mi prendo tutte le responsabilità di quello che faccio ora...hai ragioni il paravento del passato non funziona più..non potrebbe ormai.



stampati il neretto e ripetitelo tutte le mattine come un mantra


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io ti leggo, non ti conosco, quindi quello che percepisco si limita alla lettura delle tue parole...
> *a me sembra che tu stia cogliendo la palla al balzo per darti alla pazza gioia...
> *della serie: tu l hai fatto con me, e adesso mi diverto un po io....
> guarda che, secondo me, va benissimo viversi i tradimenti in maniera cosi spregiudicata, ognuno fa quel che vuole nella vita...
> ...



Miss hai ragione ..quel bonus....non ci sta più tanto bene....e mi sorprende dirti che la parte in neretto del  tuo pensiero rispecchia molto le emozioni che vivo in questi giorni.


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stampati il neretto e ripetitelo tutte le mattine come un mantra


:up::up:


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dimenticavo Miss mi piaci di più con i jeans nella foresta che con la paperetta


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Miss hai ragione ..quel bonus....non ci sta più tanto bene....e mi sorprende dirti che la parte in neretto del  tuo pensiero rispecchia molto le emozioni che vivo in questi giorni.



ma lo capisco....dopo tanti anni con la stessa persona puo nascere in te la cosa: mmm, pero mi piacerebbe far sesso con un altra persona, riscoprire cose che i mariti non ti danno piu (siocuramente danno moooolto di piu) ma non c'e' scoperta nel rapporto sessuale tra moglie e marito decennali secondo me....quindi un po di brividi pazzi li puoi ritrovare in uno "sconosciuto"...
a maggior ragione ora che il marito ti ha tradito, tu pensi di avere un credito....
secondo me non stai affrontando questa cosa con la maturita giusta, e rischi di far piu danno che altro.....
vacci solo un po piu piano e non gioiere o oessere cosi felice di una cosa che stai facendo non bellissima....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Dimenticavo Miss mi piaci di più con i jeans nella foresta che con la paperetta



Anche tu a me piacevi prima, ma lascia miss vestita oppure spezzo le gambe a lei e le mutande a te.:singleeye: ( scherzo, meglio chiarire che qua dentro non si sa mai che.... capiscano che voglio strappare mutande)


----------



## nicola (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma lo capisco....dopo tanti anni con la stessa persona puo nascere in te la cosa: mmm, pero mi piacerebbe far sesso con un altra persona, riscoprire cose che i mariti non ti danno piu (siocuramente danno moooolto di piu) ma non c'e' scoperta nel rapporto sessuale tra moglie e marito decennali secondo me....quindi un po di brividi pazzi li puoi ritrovare in uno "sconosciuto"...
> a maggior ragione ora che il marito ti ha tradito, tu pensi di avere un credito....
> secondo me non stai affrontando questa cosa con la maturita giusta, e rischi di far piu danno che altro.....
> vacci solo un po piu piano e non gioiere o oessere cosi felice di una cosa che stai facendo non bellissima....


ciao miss. Credo che si sia resa conto di aver corso un po troppo e lo ha anche scritto in uno dei sui ultimi post.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao miss. Credo che si sia resa conto di aver corso un po troppo e lo ha anche scritto in uno dei sui ultimi post.


no ma io non posso veramente dire quello che penso, quindi medio....
io vorrei dire: stai a fa na cazzata.....punto, senza se e senza ma....
io sono contro il tradimento, diciamo cosi.....
ma fatto cosi poi, zero zero zero.....non dico ci voglia stile, ma almeno le giuste motivazioni, se si puo motiovare un tradimento...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Il diavolo fa le pentole .... ma non i coperchi!!!



Sei male informato amico...il diavolo no...io si'.Chiedi in merito a Conte e Sbri...loro sanno che,....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Dimenticavo Miss mi piaci di più con i jeans nella foresta che con la paperetta


ma si.....faceva troopo caldo per portare i capelli sciolti.....
vedi che paesaggi....
li si che la natura chiama...


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma lo capisco....dopo tanti anni con la stessa persona puo nascere in te la cosa: mmm, pero mi piacerebbe far sesso con un altra persona, riscoprire cose che i mariti non ti danno piu (siocuramente danno moooolto di piu) ma non c'e' scoperta nel rapporto sessuale tra moglie e marito decennali secondo me....quindi un po di brividi pazzi li puoi ritrovare in uno "sconosciuto"...
> a maggior ragione ora che il marito ti ha tradito, tu pensi di avere un credito....
> secondo me non stai affrontando questa cosa con la maturita giusta, e rischi di far piu danno che altro.....
> vacci solo un po piu piano e non gioiere o oessere cosi felice di una cosa che stai facendo non bellissima....



Può essere che tu dica delle cose che difficile ammettere siano giuste..ma ....insomma ....va bene non ne vado fiera non sto facendo una cosa bellissima ma....quando parli di maturità giusta mi potresti spiegare un po' meglio...


----------



## nicola (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ma io non posso veramente dire quello che penso, quindi medio....
> io vorrei dire: stai a fa na cazzata.....punto, senza se e senza ma....
> io sono contro il tradimento, diciamo cosi.....
> ma fatto cosi poi, zero zero zero.....non dico ci voglia stile, ma almeno le giuste motivazioni, se si puo motiovare un tradimento...


quoto tutto. Sai che anche io la penso come te sul tradimento, sarà perche so come ci si sente a subirlo, ma lei mi sembra moooooolto immatura, diciamo così va..


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Può essere che tu dica delle cose che difficile ammettere siano giuste..ma ....insomma ....va bene non ne vado fiera non sto facendo una cosa bellissima ma....quando parli di maturità giusta mi potresti spiegare un po' meglio...



si. certo.
anche se l ho scritto prima. sembri una bambina il giorno di natale col regalo tanto atteso...
sei euforica, ti senti giustificata, leggendo il tuo primo post mi sembrava di vederti felice allegra ridente correre per i prati e gridare al mondo: mi voglio divertire...
nulla di male in questo, solo non mi sembra l approccio giusto.....
anche perche in queste fasi di euforia, non sai mai bene quello che dici (tu generico)....
ma poco male perche come hai scritto oggi ti sei calmata, ma proprio perche e' successo successivamente a determinati commenti ricevuti qui, io non darei tutta questa importanza a questo tradimento che vuoi compiere....secondo me non e' davvero voluto.....
e' sempre il discorso del bonus di prima....
tu hai perdonato tuo marito e sei restata con lui, non e' detto che lui faccia lo stesso come non e' detto che capirebbe il motivo per cui l hai fatto....
insomma, non credo che incondizioni normali avresti voluto tradire...tutto qui


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> :up::up:



 credo che qui dentro ti stiano intortando proprio bene. Io invece la penso così: hai subito un tradimento ed il traditore sa (deve sapere),che qualsiasi perdono è condizionato. A te il mazzo....a te le carte,come quando a Monopoli peschi la carta che ti fa uscire di prigione: te la tieni finché serve, oppure non la usi mai. Può servirti dopo un tiro di dadi o dopo un anno, è sempre li pronta. Mi hai precedentemente risposto che eri sempre stata fedele, sia pur con fatica. Persino Gesù fu tentato, nel deserto, ma resistette. Resistere è semmai un merito che hai avuto, non una colpa,come qlc1 potrebbe erroneamente dire e (forse) credere.....Adesso hai in mano la tua carta: giocala se ti va, in allegria e senza sensi di colpa. Oppure no, ma sempre in "leggerezza". I sensi di colpa deve averli chi ha inceppato il meccanismo "ab illo tempore".....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> credo che qui dentro ti stiano intortando proprio bene. Io invece la penso così: hai subito un tradimento ed il traditore sa (deve sapere),che qualsiasi perdono è condizionato. A te il mazzo....a te le carte,come quando a Monopoli peschi la carta che ti fa uscire di prigione: te la tieni finché serve, oppure non la usi mai. Può servirti dopo un tiro di dadi o dopo un anno, è sempre li pronta. Mi hai precedentemente risposto che eri sempre stata fedele, sia pur con fatica. Persino Gesù fu tentato, nel deserto, ma resistette. Resistere è semmai un merito che hai avuto, non una colpa,come qlc1 potrebbe erroneamente dire e (forse) credere.....Adesso hai in mano la tua carta: giocala se ti va, in allegria e senza sensi di colpa. Oppure no, ma sempre in "leggerezza". I sensi di colpa deve averli chi ha inceppato il meccanismo "ab illo tempore".....


ma cosa stai dicendo? da quando il perdono e' condizionato?
cioe' volendo escludere l accezione cattolica di perdono (poiche io sono atea, scomunicata etc etc)
il perdono resta sempre e comunque qualcosa di INCONDIZIONATO....
da quando si dice ti perdono ad una condizione?
ma che stiamo scherzando?
come fai a mettere la mano sul fuoco che l altra perosna rispettera il patto? a quel punto e' un pedono fittizio? lasciato in mano a qualcun altro?
stai delegando il perdono....
boh....
a sto punto non perdonare...


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? da quando il perdono e' condizionato?
> cioe' volendo escludere l accezione cattolica di perdono (poiche io sono atea, scomunicata etc etc)
> il perdono resta sempre e comunque qualcosa di INCONDIZIONATO....
> da quando si dice ti perdono ad una condizione?
> ...





da sempre: vai e non peccare più.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> da sempre: vai e non peccare più.


DA MAI.....
quello di chiama ricatto altro che perdono......
io non pecco, e anche se peccassi non lo saprei perche non credo, e anche se sapessi di peccare....sai quanto me ne frega?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Può essere che tu dica delle cose che difficile ammettere siano giuste..ma ....insomma ....va bene non ne vado fiera non sto facendo una cosa bellissima ma....quando parli di maturità giusta mi potresti spiegare un po' meglio...


maturità intesa come capacità di gestione.  ritieni di saper tenere la tua voglia di provare esperienze con altri uomini e/o altre donne ben separata dalla tua vita familiare,senza sottrarre tempo e spazio a questa?
Pensi di saperti proteggere e di saper scegliere partners ragionevolmente affidabili?

ritieni di saperti godere quello che queste esperienze ti possono dare senza farti travolgere dai sensi di colpa o senza farti delle fantasie in testa su scenari futuribili?

se la risposta è sì in tutti i casi,allora veramente goditela,ma coi piedi per terra sempre


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei male informato amico...il diavolo no...io si'.Chiedi in merito a Conte e Sbri...loro sanno che,....


COnfermo
L'incommensurabile Lothar 
ha un coperchificio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non mi porto dentro tutto questo astio e questa vendetta anche perchè ne è passato di tempo da quando è scoppiato il bubbone del tradimento di mio marito (una relazione che era durata quasi un anno )....mi sento bene sono tranquilla ho autostima di me stessa e mi sento desiderata come donna....la cosa potrebbe durare un giorno o mesi ma a me non importa la sto vivendo giorno dopo giorno e ...mi sento un gran bene....certo in tutte le cose ci possono essere delle conseguenze...ma dimmi solo il fatto di vivere e respirare comporta dei rischi...cosa facciamo smettiamo di respirare?


Non puoi paragonare il tradimento al vivere e respirare... 
Quando vivi e respiri non fai torto a nessun altro essere umano/

Secondo me fai bene a non rinunciare al tuo flirt perche' tuo marito non e' un santarellino e non se lo merita che tu faccia un sacrificio per lui. Pero' non giustificarti e non pensare che ne uscirai per forza indenne.
Sta solo a te essere brava e non farti sgamare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> credo che qui dentro ti stiano intortando proprio bene. Io invece la penso così: hai subito un tradimento ed il traditore sa (deve sapere),che qualsiasi perdono è condizionato. A te il mazzo....a te le carte,come quando a Monopoli peschi la carta che ti fa uscire di prigione: te la tieni finché serve, oppure non la usi mai. Può servirti dopo un tiro di dadi o dopo un anno, è sempre li pronta. Mi hai precedentemente risposto che eri sempre stata fedele, sia pur con fatica. *Persino Gesù fu tentato, nel deserto, ma resistette*. Resistere è semmai un merito che hai avuto, non una colpa,come qlc1 potrebbe erroneamente dire e (forse) credere.....Adesso hai in mano la tua carta: giocala se ti va, in allegria e senza sensi di colpa. Oppure no, ma sempre in "leggerezza". I sensi di colpa deve averli chi ha inceppato il meccanismo "ab illo tempore".....



madonna santa
 :condom:


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare il tradimento al vivere e respirare...
> Quando vivi e respiri non fai torto a nessun altro essere umano/
> 
> Secondo me fai bene a non rinunciare al tuo flirt perche' tuo marito non e' un santarellino e non se lo merita che tu faccia un sacrificio per lui. Pero' non giustificarti e non pensare che ne uscirai per forza indenne.
> Sta solo a te essere brava e non farti sgamare.


Per ora ho i piedi per terra anche se so che non ne uscirò comunque indenne ...per il resto sono molto attenta e già ho una vita molto indipendente ...insomma i nostri spazi reciprochi li abbiamo sempre avuti (tempo libero) e non ci siamo mai soffocati a vicenda...la mia vita dal quel punto di vista non è mai stata troppo casalinga.

Mio marito si può descrivere in mille modi ma santerellino no non lo è mai stato!!!!!!!!!! (ne ho di sospetti precedenti e..se ne ho) ma ho sempre convissuto con quei dubbi ..forse mi è sempre andata bene così la cosa...


PS.principessa sto leggendo la tua storia poco alla volta e credimi hai delle doti narrative non indifferenti hai mai pensato di scrivere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei male informato amico...il diavolo no...io si'.Chiedi in merito a Conte e Sbri...loro sanno che,....


vero, vero. Una fabbrica di coperchi:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero, vero. Una fabbrica di coperchi:mrgreen:


Penso di regalarne uno all'utente in odore di fare alce il marito.....seconda me viene beccata subito...Come tutti i dilettanti...


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso di regalarne uno all'utente in odore di fare alce il marito.....seconda me viene beccata subito...Come tutti i dilettanti...




Allora me ne omaggi uno? o forse due è meglio!


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lothar ma tu hai  coperchi per ogni occasione ? :sonar:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Lothar ma tu hai  coperchi per ogni occasione ? :sonar:



A te carissima ne serve uno tosto,perche'i traditori novizi commettono errori...
Anche sei ieri,io stesso,ho fatto leggerezza...nel baule nascosto avevo il cell segreto..e pensa te,non vado a passeggiare,pioveva niente mbk...e lo dimentico li'???Passato 10 min di paura..,.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A te carissima ne serve uno tosto,perche'i traditori novizi commettono errori...
> Anche sei ieri,io stesso,ho fatto leggerezza...nel baule nascosto avevo il cell segreto..e pensa te,non vado a passeggiare,pioveva niente mbk...e lo dimentico li'???Passato 10 min di paura..,.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mbk?
mountanbike?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso di regalarne uno all'utente in odore di fare alce il marito.....seconda me viene beccata subito...Come tutti i dilettanti...


ma lothar, anche noi fummo dilettanti, eppure....


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Lothar ma tu hai  coperchi per ogni occasione ? :sonar:


Lo chiamano pè i paesi  Fiere, sagre, feste dell'Unità


----------



## gas (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Per ora ho i piedi per terra anche se so che non ne uscirò comunque indenne ...per il resto sono molto attenta e già ho una vita molto indipendente ...insomma i nostri spazi reciprochi li abbiamo sempre avuti (tempo libero) e non ci siamo mai soffocati a vicenda...la mia vita dal quel punto di vista non è mai stata troppo casalinga.
> 
> Mio marito si può descrivere in mille modi ma santerellino no non lo è mai stato!!!!!!!!!! (ne ho di sospetti precedenti e..se ne ho) *ma ho sempre convissuto con quei dubbi *..forse mi è sempre andata bene così la cosa...
> 
> ...


è molto brutto convivere con quei dubbi


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mbk?
> mountanbike?



​si cara Carnielli....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma lothar, anche noi fummo dilettanti, eppure....



infatti,se lo ricordi fui quasi sgamato........


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​si cara Carnielli....


ANVEDI....
non mi facevo cosi astuta


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna santa
> :condom:



 brucia il popò?


PS: capisco che non te ne frega una cippa, hai pelo sullo stomaco, tu, in fondo, in fondo anche a me interessa fino ad un certo punto, ma la Madonna, vorrebbe ancora lettera maiuscola....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> brucia il popò?


beh, sì...magari, ma non per quello che pensi tu 

ti ho già detto che a te starebbe bene un altro nick?


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, sì...magari, ma non per quello che pensi tu
> 
> ti ho già detto che a te starebbe bene un altro nick?



il messaggio è stato modificato.


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, sì...magari, ma non per quello che pensi tu
> 
> *ti ho già detto che a te starebbe bene un altro nick?*




Anche a te....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare il tradimento al vivere e respirare...
> Quando vivi e respiri non fai torto a nessun altro essere umano/
> 
> Secondo me fai bene a non rinunciare al tuo flirt perche' tuo marito non e' un santarellino e non se lo merita che tu faccia un sacrificio per lui. Pero' non giustificarti e non pensare che ne uscirai per forza indenne.
> Sta solo a te essere brava e non farti sgamare.



Mi devi perdonare, sembra quasi proprio oggi che stia qua a risponderti sui vari 3D, non è così anche se capisco che potrebbe sembrarlo.

Se anima deve tradire, deve tradire soltanto per dare aria al suo rapporto col marito, solo ed esclusivamente per questo.

rinunciare al flirt perchè il marito non è un santarellino è un ammettere che anima lo faccia per vendetta. Se così fosse io consiglio di non tradire.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

*a me suonava tipo: (per come l ha scritta lei e')*

marito: ti ho tradita
lei: cazzo.....

tempo.....

lei: fico  ora mi diverto io 

poi sono sicura che non e' cosi....
ma cosi suonava a me


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Per ora ho i piedi per terra anche se so che non ne uscirò comunque indenne ...per il resto sono molto attenta e già ho una vita molto indipendente ...insomma i nostri spazi reciprochi li abbiamo sempre avuti (tempo libero) e non ci siamo mai soffocati a vicenda...la mia vita dal quel punto di vista non è mai stata troppo casalinga.
> 
> Mio marito si può descrivere in mille modi ma santerellino no non lo è mai stato!!!!!!!!!! (ne ho di sospetti precedenti e..se ne ho) ma ho sempre convissuto con quei dubbi ..forse mi è sempre andata bene così la cosa...
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio anche se forse resterai delusa...  

Non è detto che la tua non possa essere una storia extra molto piacevole, senza strascichi dolorosi. 
La fregatura è innamorarsi troppo e volere di più. 
Spero che non ti capiti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> mi è stato più volte fatto notare nei vari commenti che sono venuta qui decisa con le domande e già le risposte.


Posso chiederti se lo hai conosciuto tramite le tue amiche o semplicemente in chat? :mrgreen:


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se lo hai conosciuto tramite le tue amiche o semplicemente in chat? :mrgreen:



e' amico di un amica...ci siamo presentati ad un dopocena..ha 13 anni più di me...ebbenè  si è un cinquantenne.


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi devi perdonare, sembra quasi proprio oggi che stia qua a risponderti sui vari 3D, non è così anche se capisco che potrebbe sembrarlo.
> 
> Se anima deve tradire, deve tradire soltanto per dare aria al suo rapporto col marito, solo ed esclusivamente per questo.
> 
> rinunciare al flirt perchè il marito non è un santarellino è un ammettere che anima lo faccia per vendetta. Se così fosse io consiglio di non tradire.


Ma figurati  per te la vendetta non è una cosa giusta, fai bene a dirlo. 

A me è stata utile invece, per rimarcare
la mia indipendenza emotiva da chiunque. Ci ho provato. 

Certo se per Anima l'amante dev'essere qualcosa che alimenta un circolo di aggressività e tensione con il
marito, meglio lasciar perdere. 

Se le porta solo cose positive, allora si.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> e' amico di un amica...ci siamo presentati ad un dopocena..ha 13 anni più di me...ebbenè  si è un cinquantenne.


Ok .... Be l'età conta relativamente quindi ti ha prima di tutto attratto fisicamente ? Poi mentalmente ?


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok .... Be l'età conta relativamente quindi ti ha prima di tutto attratto fisicamente ? Poi mentalmente
> 
> No non fisicamente anche se è un bel uomo ma mi è piaciuto il suo modo di farmi ridere e il saperci fare nella conversazione ecco direi questo. ..come primo impatto.
> 
> Ho precisato l età ricollegandomi ad altri discorsi che stanno venendo fuori oggi Principessa lo sa.


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Comunque mia cara non è un treno....
> Ma solo una giostrina....ok?
> *
> ...


Conte....daccordissimo
E poi sei sempre unico nell'esprimere le tue opinioni...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok .... Be l'età conta relativamente quindi ti ha prima di tutto attratto fisicamente ? Poi mentalmente
> ...


----------



## animalibera (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anima libera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ah ma io non ho particolare pregiudizi sull'età
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma figurati  per te la vendetta non è una cosa giusta, fai bene a dirlo.
> 
> A me è stata utile invece, per rimarcare
> la mia indipendenza emotiva da chiunque. Ci ho provato.
> ...



Chiariamoci.

Io no so di che tipo di vendetta tu parli e citi come forma usata da te e per te.
Qua dentro io vado e sono andato in controtendenza, e ti spiego come: io penso che in un tradimento la colpa sta in entrambi e nonostante tradire sia sbagliato e condannabile, non è mica detto che la maggior colpa sia del traditore.
Per vendetta e per quello che mi riguarda, questa è diretta esclusivamente sull'amante ad esempio di mia moglie. perchè? perchè il tizio a parere mio oltre che approfittarsi del tanto tempo che avevano a disposizione sul lavoro, innescava quelle dinamiche che la avvicinavano a lui, portandola in quei meandri di assuefazione di innamoramento e carico ormonale che svalvola il cervello e rende dei ragazzini incoscienti, fregandosene del marito dei figli e di tutto quanto per una trombata. " voluto da entrambi". 

Mi si domanderà, ma perchè scusa non te la prendi con tua moglie? La risposta per me è semplice, mia moglie ama me,  il suo amante è colui che si è intromesso senza rendere conto al marito che oltre ad aver il diritto di mettere in mezzo il matrimonio è un uomo orgoglioso rozzo dentro atavico e che piscia ovunque per tracciare il suo territorio. Accettando questo di me " e sono io che devo accettare questo di me" -anche perchè in un contesto dove si parla di tradimento parliamo e iniziamo un discorso che è sbagliato fin dall'inizio, io sbaglio consapevole di sbagliare in una situazione di per se sbagliata, questo serve a me, per il mio orgoglio il mio sentirmi maschio e la mia proprietà che si chiama famiglia fino a quando la mia famiglia mi permetterà di essere il padre e il marito. Nel momento in cui la mia famiglia non mi volesse nè come padre nè come marito, basta dirlo e cambio indirizzo. 

Tu di che vendetti parli principessa?


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiariamoci.
> 
> Io no so di che tipo di vendetta tu parli e citi come forma usata da te e per te.
> Qua dentro io vado e sono andato in controtendenza, e ti spiego come: io penso che in un tradimento la colpa sta in entrambi e nonostante tradire sia sbagliato e condannabile, non è mica detto che la maggior colpa sia del traditore.
> ...


Lo capisco, anche a me inizialmente mi è capitato di prendermela soprattutto con la tizia per cui mi ha tradito e lasciato Elio (che certo non era una santa ed è stata anche piuttosto cattiva con me). 
Poi ho capito, per come la penso io, che una persona che ti ama non la fa una cosa del genere. Non parlo di tradire ma soprattutto di abbandonare, di lasciare inerme e in preda al panico.
E quindi ho deciso, dopo essermi vendicata di lei, che anche lui doveva pagarmela cara... il tradimento è stato solo un modo per non concedergli più il potere di farmi una cosa del genere.
E' come se gli avessi detto : "fai quello che cazzo ti pare ma sappi che se sbagli, io non ci penso due volte a mandarti a cagare e trovarmi un'altra persona."

Adesso sono fedele. Anzi credo che accantonerò anche questa specie di amicizia virtuale con il sardo.
Ma per me è stato importante rimarcare la mia autonomia emotiva.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo capisco, anche a me inizialmente mi è capitato di prendermela soprattutto con la tizia per cui mi ha tradito e lasciato Elio (che certo non era una santa ed è stata anche piuttosto cattiva con me).
> Poi ho capito, per come la penso io, che una persona che ti ama non la fa una cosa del genere. Non parlo di tradire ma soprattutto di abbandonare, di lasciare inerme e in preda al panico.
> E quindi ho deciso, dopo essermi vendicata di lei, che anche lui doveva pagarmela cara... il tradimento è stato solo un modo per non concedergli più il potere di farmi una cosa del genere.
> E' come se gli avessi detto : "fai quello che cazzo ti pare ma sappi che se sbagli, io non ci penso due volte a mandarti a cagare e trovarmi un'altra persona."
> ...



Si, anche io riesco a capirti, o almeno credo, e ci vogliono due palle così per fare quello che hai scritto. 

Menomale va, pensavo di essere l'unico pazzo qua dentro.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, anche io riesco a capirti, o almeno credo, e ci vogliono due palle così per fare quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Menomale va, pensavo di essere l'unico pazzo qua dentro.


Per fare cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2014)

Vanessa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Per dubbi, consigli e curiosità sul tradimento, vi consiglio questo blog: http://blog.gleeden.com/it/
> 
> ...


chissà come sarà contento Admin di vedere questa pubblicità. Lo immagino mentre fa le capriole.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà come sarà contento Admin di vedere questa pubblicità. Lo immagino mentre fa le capriole.


Ampliamo gli orizzonti...
esperiamo mondi nuovi...

E chissà che non ci siano più tradite
che da tradite passano a traditrici no?


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok .... Be l'età conta relativamente quindi ti ha prima di tutto attratto fisicamente ? Poi mentalmente
> ...


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Carissimo io credevo al 100 % nell'istituzione del matrimonio....infatti mi sono sposata ben due volte                        (fortunatamente al primo matrimonio ero giovanissima e comunque non sono nati figli) Non credo assolutamente che un flirt possa risolvere i problemi di un matrimonio però sono convinta in questo momento che ne ho un gran bisogno !!!  Sono disincantata ...e comunque voglio bene a mio marito e lottiamo ogni giorno insieme per mandare avanti la famiglia e....se ci devono essere piccoli segreti e piccoli spazi personali a questo punto.....accettiamoli!!!!!!!!


Quoto.
Il famoso 10% buono e giusto.
Benvenuta.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> Anzi spesso un flirt li risolve i problemi.


Quoto pure questo.
In


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non mi porto dentro tutto questo astio e questa vendetta anche perchè ne è passato di tempo da quando è scoppiato il bubbone del tradimento di mio marito (una relazione che era durata quasi un anno )....mi sento bene sono tranquilla ho autostima di me stessa e mi sento desiderata come donna....la cosa potrebbe durare un giorno o mesi ma a me non importa la sto vivendo giorno dopo giorno e ...mi sento un gran bene....certo in tutte le cose ci possono essere delle conseguenze...ma dimmi solo il fatto di vivere e respirare comporta dei rischi...cosa facciamo smettiamo di respirare?



Infatti... sgombriamo il campo completamente dal tradimento precedente.
Qualcuno ha parlato di parità...
No, no, questa è un'altra storia, che avrà effetti diversi al momento imprevedibili.
Mi sembri a volte lucida, altre che te la stai un po' raccontando, e lo capisco.
Però, però... quest'uomo ti piace, la situazione pure... 
E sei coinvolta tanto da voler continuare.
Ragionaci su.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? da quando il perdono e' condizionato?
> cioe' volendo escludere l accezione cattolica di perdono (poiche io sono atea, scomunicata etc etc)
> il perdono resta sempre e comunque qualcosa di INCONDIZIONATO....
> da quando si dice ti perdono ad una condizione?
> ...




Miss, ha ragione Realista.
Il perdono è un atto spontaneo, che ti viene da dentro (non te lo puoi imporre) ma è comunque condizionato dagli intenti del peccatore.
Solo Dio è misericordioso a tal punto da poter perdonare a prescindere, ma questo ha a che fare con l'imperscrutabile disegno divino.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Miss, ha ragione Realista.
> Il perdono è un atto spontaneo, che ti viene da dentro (non te lo puoi imporre) ma è comunque condizionato dagli intenti del peccatore.
> Solo Dio è misericordioso a tal punto da poter perdonare a prescindere, ma questo ha a che fare con l'imperscrutabile disegno divino.


Il perdono è uno stato del cuore che non ha nulla a che vedere con il peccatore.
 Se è condizione subordinata a qualcosa non è perdono.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi quoto miss.
Anche perché quando ho perdonato è sempre stato indipendente dalla altro.
E non parlo solo di tradimento


----------

